# JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New Year and new home for you all......loads of love and luck 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77 
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie 
Caddy
lilyella
helenO
strawbs
Ruthieshmoo
Flaming Nora
Tasmin
LoobyLoo
Sukie
Mary M
custard
wishing4miracle
emma-pp
caz nox
bubbleicious
carrie3479
baby maggie
Rosie P

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh can I be the first!! hehe

*Emma* - I'm so sorry that AF showed up.....sending you lots of big squissy hugs!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

happy new year everyone!! wishing everyone all the best for 2007 may all your dreams come true

Emma- so sorry that the witch arrived ((hugs)) 

well im STILL playing the waiting game its getting truely frustrating now grrrr! 

take care all
corrina xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

*HAPPY NEWYEAR TO ALL!!*

Emma so sorry to hear your Af turned up  Hopefully it will happen when you go to join your DH 

Good luck to everyone and I hope this year brings lots of bundles of joy!
Take care 
Sukie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma - 

Hope 2007 is a lucky 7 for us all!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll 2nd that *Emily*! How was work today?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy new year girls!  

Just wanted to send Emma B a big   and say, don't leave us! Doesn't matter if you're on the 2ww or not!

Liz - OMG twins, congratulations!!!  

Hope you all had a lovely evening last night and not too bad a hangover today!  

Also, thanks everyone for your lovely posts about Maggie.  DH and I are still very sad, and the house feels so quiet even though she was a quiet cat! But life goes on, and we've agreed that we would like to get another cat.  We can't replace Maggie, she was a special little cat, but I think we can give a good home to another cat and I know there is one out there waiting for us!  So we'll be off to a rescue centre later this week.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emma - so sorry AF showed up   

Happy New Year to all.

Jane xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Emma - so sorry your AF turned up , it must be very difficult for you with the extra pressure of your DH being away, are you still going to take a career break and join him for a bit?

Liz - Wonderful news about the twins  

Janie - Happy New Year hope you are feeling good

Helen - so sorry to read about Magpie, it's very difficult losing a pet.  I think you are doing the right think getting another, although it can never replace what you lost it will be another little character to love all of its own

Hi To Kate, Emilycaitlin, Sukie, Tamsin, Carrie, Lizzy and everone else too

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies sorry havent written in awhile....

good luck to you all for 2007!!!!

hopefully we shall have tx done this yr,if all bloods are ok.dont know how long we have to wait for results.
not reached cd 30 yet so i dont know abouts i am in cycle.all going fast these days over christmas.all muddled.....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!! How is everyone today.

Thank you Kate I am really pleased I have been such a great support to you this past year!! I was speechless when I read that post and am really gratefull you think that as I feel the same way! I know I am not the easiest 2ww person...._hopefully there won't be anymore CD20 testing this year_  but I really hope none of us are here this time next year!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies.
Hope you are all well and having a good start to 2007!
Still waiting for AF, think the cow is playing tricks on me?
After my BFN on 30th still no sign of her?
I'm useally every 28 days today is day 35, this is my first month off birth control though for 6 months so maybe thats why?
Have no symptoms of AF or BFP for that matter, maybe I'm gonna miss one this month?

Helen, as someone who lost her cat last year, we were devastated!
I had 3 weeks off compasionate leave.
We got another cat asap its the best healer.
You will never replace your little one but the joy of a new little fur ball in your house is so lovely.
sending love to you hun. 

Sorry for all your BFN this month, this is a new year lets all remain positive and lets give it all we got next month! 

Love Mags
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Ah how nice to still be off work! Not sure what I'll get up to today, but it'll no doubt involve housework!

*Helen* -  with choosing your new furbaby - as Mags and Kathryn say, they'll never replace Maggie, but am sure will help with the healing.

*Jane* - and a happy new year to you hon - and wow what a year it's gonna be for you!

*wishing4miracle* - hope the tests come back soon and are favourable and you can get started on Tx soon

*sailace* - I too hope that no one here, is still here in 12 months time, but sadly I feel for sure I will be! 

*Mags* - I reckon it could be to do with the BCP - but i know how annoying it can be when your body is mucked about...so Grrrrrr on your behalf!

 to everyone else!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin I am sure you won't babe!! New Years resolution is PMA   Can't believe your still off work! Wish I was  

Baby Maggie I hate it when the witch plays tricks on me. I get so worked up about my cycles I have stopped checking what CD I am on as I just test test test


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL - believe me sailaice, I've tried that one too - makes no difference!!  If the old bod doesn't wanna play ball, it won't!!  That said, we didn't have the greatest of years, last year, so am sure heaps of stress and worry didn't help!  Just wish I had that magic wand to get motivated back to dieting and exercise again!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like that sometimes but I really DO want to lose weight this time so I am going to stick in at slimming world and going to get weighed tonight! no matter how much I have no doubt gained!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well good for you.....don't think I'll go back to WW or any club again, but never say never!  but then I have around 5 stone to lose!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like I need to be in slimming world because I am useless on my own. Sad but true. I have no discipline, it is the fear of getting weighed and gaining that scares me to death!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Im going to be really rubbish with personals as there is so many of us now which in some ways is great but in another way i wish we would all have a BFP at the same time!!

*emma.b* - so sorry your AF arrived xx

*Sailaice* - i mean every word i say - yes i have told u off in the past for testing on CD20 but we are only human and guess so desparate at times to have the miracle of life.

Me, hubby and my friend went out on new years eve to the local pub - me and my friend were drunk before we even arrived there!Was a good nite until 12.30am when we had to dash back to my friends house where her 16 yr old daughter was having a party and a fight had broke out into the street - so ended up with me dialing 999 for the police who promptly arrived! Its also amaxing how quick u can sober up when something like that happens. It resulted in 2 cars in the street having windows smashed - thought it was mine but thankgod it wasnt - that would have been a great start to the year!

I was working yesterday but i have a really stinking cold now and feel really run down so am off sick at the moment.

I am trying to remain positive for this year and know that IVF will be our only way so having fun in the meantime.

*Tamsin* - i know when me and hubby go to Scotland as he is from there its great with the no smoking ban!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi girls 

Kate Sorry that your still not feeling so good, get better soon x

Sailaice Good luck at slimming world x

Tamsin When do you go back to work? Hope you enjoyed your day x

Baby Maggie and Corrina Hang in there and hopefully it will turn to a BFP! 

Wishing4miracle Good luck for this year x

Hi kathryn ,Emma, Emma B, Lizzy, Ruthie,Janie, Liz, Bublelicious, Helen, Emilycatlin and everyone else x

Well had another panick attack last night I think because I know that my family are going back on Saturday night to Ireland and it will go back to just me, dh and the cats. The house will seem empty I know it sounds silly!
Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope everyone's ok.  AF arrived yesterday evening without any warning at all, no cramps or anything, so that's the clomid finished!

Sukie - Hope you are feeling a bit better xx

Emma - Are you ok?

Tamsin - How are you?

Sailaice - I'll be your slimming buddy if you like, I went back to ww yesterday, am determined I'll do it this time!!

Kate - Happy new year!

Hi to bubbleicious, mags, corrina, wishing4miracle, kathryn, helen, caddy, ruthie, strawbs, nora, loobylou, mary, custard, carrie, caz and emma pp.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Emily* - So sorry to hear that AF showed her much unwanted face! What's next for you now? I'm fine thanks...enjoying some much needed R&R!

*Sukie* - I go back to work on Monday  Sorry to hear about the panic attack.... 

*Kate* - sounds like you had quite an New Years Eve / Day!! Glad your car came away unscathed! Howz the cold? Not done too well in that dept have you  I've luckily, so far, come away cold/flu free....gawd knows how, as most of my family have had it!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate your new year sounds like I really good one!!  

Sukie   your panic attacks don't sound silly babe! we just need to get them sorted!! Why don't you try acuuncture or reflexology?

Em I am really determined to do it to. I am back at SW with a vengance. I got the magazine and it had a journal in where every month you take your pic and put how much you lost in and I think it will be fab for me to see how much I am losing each month in pictures and I am going to measure myself too   I am sorry AF arrived babe. I hope our weightloss will help our fertility! 

Tamsin  how are you?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

I haven't got time to PM properly before work but will catch up tonight 

Em - so sorry the witch arrived for you, 

Sukie - sorry you had another panic attack, I hope you are getting all the support you need from your GP to make it better

Bit of news from me, I have started 2007 determined to do all I can to get pregnant.  I am doing WW from home.  I have callled our clinic about arranging private IUI and am having a consultation on 24th January to set dates etc.  The clinic I am going to at the moment is the clinic that has put us on the NHS waiting list but there is another clinic not too far away with an excellent reputation so I am attending an open evening there on 17th of Jan.  I don't know whether I should be having my tx at the same clinic that are offering the NHS cycle, let me know what you think.

OMG going to be sooo late for work, got to go.......

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm good thanks *sailaice*! Just wondering what to get up to today! Think it will involve a trip to Bluewater, as have some stuff to take back - that I bought for myself! Also need to get some food shopping in! Now that most of the xmas junk has been eaten, it's back to trying to stick to more healthier options!!
How your wee kitty doing?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well?

*Sukie* - sorry to hear u had another panic attack - u will have us to keep u sane!

*emilycaitlin* - sorry that your AF arrived. Where do u go from here?

*Tamsin* - my cold is much better thanks. I started taking some sudofed yesterday and seems to have worked!

*Kathryn* - great news about being positive - im trying to be the same but the cold weather makes me sad!

*Sailaice* - hello hunny!

Hi to everyone else xxxx

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

God I feel soooo tired   need to go home and sleep. Had a slimming world HIFI bar for breakfast as an healthy extra but sneaked a slice of someones wedding cake about ten mins ago   Am going to have a long walk this w/end for being naughty 

Kate Are you at work today?? Glad your cold is better!  

Tamsin wee kitty is doing great thankyou. I think I am going to let her go to a pet home   she will have the life of luxury then bless her. I need to go and get my freezer stuff in as well  

Kathryn I personally would go to the different clinic   IUI's all round this year girls


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice! U naughty girl for eating cake!!

Yes im on a late today! Really dont want to go in!

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,
Lots of talk of slimming going on, I'm airline cabin crew and i noticed yesterday that i couldn't walk through the plane with out knocking someone unconscious with my big butt 
So back to the gym for me on Friday!
Still no AF (8 days late) but no sore (.)(.) , AF pain , PMT or nothing?
Starting to worry now that early menopause has set in   (I'm only 31)
Tested new years eve and a def negative, although i did use a Tesco own brand 2 for £4.95 kit! (maybe they rubbish?) will use the other one on Friday Me thinks and then Doctors if Negative again.
Its c**p because i just wanna start trying again for this month but cant till the witch rears her ugly face.
Love Mags
xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry I've not been around.. will try to post personals later... struggled to come on here this week as AF turned up just before testing  ............. I was convinvced this time... learnt my lesson  ...

Feel big bloated and like a Heffa! want and need to get in shape but have no will power as to low... sorry for the me me me me negative post... promise to come back later and be more  

Happy New year to you all!
R x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate    I know but to make up for it I am going to grab lots of ingredients tonight for SW recipes and make lots of free food like quiches and stuff and it won't happen again   

Ruthie I feel bloated too hun its so crap   Janie recommended peppermint tea before, I still haven't given it a whirl but will be really remembering when I go to shop tonight.

Baby Maggie, Airline Crew What a fab job   Which company is it for? My sister really wants to be an air hostess! Early menopause won't of set in babe   I had a 54 day cycle before and really cracked up I was going to sue Clearblue for selling dodgy tests as they all said BFN and I was convinced I was pg   It was after my HSG and I also think I can't of ovulated that cycle.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi sailaice,
I work for Easyjet out of Luton, it is a fab job, i love it.
The hours can be long, did 12pm till 12am yesterday Berlin and barcelona.  On home standby 11am til 7pm tonight but the pay is good and its a very social job, keeps me out of trouble. 
Why was your cycle so long? did the DR give you any explanation?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No they didn't, I think they just thought it was because of HSG, not sure. I got scanned though because the doctor sent me as I was experiencing shooting pains and they wanted to rule out ectopic pregnancy  They confirmed no pregnancy and I had a cyst...   arrived the next day.

Easyjet? Are there any vacancies at the moment?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Will go to the DH then if no aF by Friday.  

There are always vacancies at Easyjet!
Tell your sister to go online, type in Easyjet jobs or something like that?
I applied online and got an email within 30 mins inviting me for an interview.
The interview is really long and its in Luton (Easyjets training academy) but they put you up in a hotel.
You train for 4 weeks intensive(hard but fun)
If she wants any tips or advice feel free to ask!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have just checked they are recruiting for cabin crew!! I will tell her straight away!! I applied years ago and got rejected   I was devastated! I don't know why I didn't get in either...


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Try again babe, I know lots of people who were rejected first time round that got in second time round, it shows you really want it.
They may have only turned you down because the airport you applied to at the time had so many entrants.
Its excelent if you get pregnant too cos they put you in the office on full pay asap because you cant fly after 5 weeks pregnancy incase you mis-carry (not that there is any evidence of this fact)
Its a new year girl, what the hell give it ago!
What Airport would you be nearest to?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Glad the cold is on the mend! Hope work is ok today!

*sailaice* - awww, bet giving your wee bub away will be hard...that's why we had our 2 girls neutered as soon as they were 6 months, else we'd have a whole house full now..couldn't bear to part with them!

*Ruthie* - Sorry the old witch showed - but hey, at least you saved on a test!  You'll feel better in a few days, I promise!

*Mags* - I flew Easyjet to Inverness, but went from Gatwick, so doubt you were on those flights?! Does Leo still work at Luton?

Not long back from my treck to Bluewater! Got a couple of bargains though, so my foot sore weariness was worth it! Couldn't resist going into M&S Food Hall though, so are kitted our with some scrummy, but I have to say, reasonably healthy foods!!
AF due Sunday/Monday...no signs either way yet, but somehow, despite best efforts feel if will be the usual outcome 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Tamsin,
No I don't fly from Gatwick, I do go to Inverness though 
I hope your not one of these people on the news at mo that have spent so much over xmas and sales that they have gone bankrupt! 
I cant resist M&S either we have one at the airport, its my second home!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, Nah, I'm quite safe thanks *Mags* - my prob, is having it and npot spending it enough!!! Too much of a wise spender at times!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi girls- sorry i haven't much time for personals today

i was sitting there bored earlier on wondering why it was so quiet on here- until i realised that since the thread moved i haven't posted so i wasn't getting reminders  

hope everyone is ok

kate- sounds like you have a good night at the pub thought before it all went wrong- hope it is all ok now.

salliace and ruthie0 hope your bloating subsides soon- i look about 4 months pg because of the clomid and just hope no one dares to ask if i am   

hi to all- mags, tamsin, katie loulou, emilykaitlin,sukie and anyoe else i've missed


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Hope you all had a fab Christmas and New Year!

Where are all the new BFPs since I have been away? This is not good enough. We must remedy it immediately and make sure everyone gets their much deserved BFP ASAP!

Am trying to stay positive for 2007 and wish that all our dreams come true! 

Lots of love,
Caddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *bubbleicious* - good to hear from you - hope you are ok?

 *Caddy* - where have you been? Did you go away for Xmas? Sorry, head like a sieve!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Tamsin.

Nowhere glam, I am afraid. Just visiting parents and in laws and such like and dodging any baby questions! I am a pro now after six years! 

How are you, chicky?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi just a quick one,
Still not feeling to great 
Hope that everyone is well and I'll catch up soon x
Sukie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Lovelies!!

Sukie I hope you feel better soon sweetie 

Caddy how are you?? I am trying to keep pma this year too.  

Bubblecious I used to look like that on clomid...mind you I look like that anyway  

Mags I would love to try again but I wouldn't be entitled to full maternity pay until I had been with them for 6 months   My nearest airport is Newcastle  

Tamsin it will be hard giving her away   but I know she will be happy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning!

*Caddy* - I'm doing great thanks hon. My trip away to Scotland was ace! And still off work, till Monday 

*Sukie* - Sory to hear that you are still not feeling so great 

*Sailaice* - yes, am sure knowing she is going to a good home, will make it easier 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Tamsin  I think I will let her go to a pet home the right people aren't enquiring about her. I don't mind show homes as long as they are the right people. I need to take some more pictures to show you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

"a bet home" ??
Oh yes, more piccys!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning girls, sorry i won't e around much today- i have loads of work to do!


sukie- hope you are feeling right as rain again soon  

Tamsin- glad you enjoyed your little break away- are you feeling all refreshed for 2007?

morning everyone else- sailace,mags,caddy,sukie etc. I will try and get some time later to read thru most recent posts so that i know whats going on! Finding it so hard to remember who's who and who's done what too-brain like a sieve and it make me feel guilty  

speak later have a good day girls! x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning Ladies! Feeling much more   today!!  have decided to go into 2007 confident that it will happen... DP says that it has been to close to my operation (sept) and That is why maybe it hasn't happend yet (plus all the other complications??) enough of that though!

 I joined a Gym last night   (I know it's a big Cliché  to do that in Jan) but I'm determind to loose enough weight to get on the IVF list as it's looking more and more likely... 2 stone to loose got to get BMI down by 4 points! Hoping it will happen naturally in the mean time though!   

bubbleicious - Don't work to hard today! 

Tasmin - Thanks for kind words... good to have you back! 

Caddy - Your right about us getting those BFP asap!  

sailaice - Cute pic's yes! I was very sad to give the dog back we looked after over NY she was two cute!

Sukie - So sorry to here you have had a rough time   but it sounds like your not going to let this beat you!  

Good morning to everyone else!!
R xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*bubbleicious* - ....Hmmmm not sure about refreshed, but it has been nice not to have to think about work for 2 weeks! Just hope my boss hasn't left a complate mess for me to deal with next week!

*Ruthie* - Glad to hear you are feeling better today!  As you know, i need to lose the pounds for IVF...wish i only had 2 stone to lose  Still, gotta start somewhere and so we have gradually been bringing in healthier foods this week, so hopefully in a week or two, we'll be adjusted back to rabbit food!!!
Next major milestone is getting our butts down the swimming pool - we both lov it, but it's the getting there that is the hard bit!  with it!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie well done you cliche or not   I keep saying I will join a gym but the only thing I like is swimming  

Tamsin "bet home??"


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Salaice... well I'm not the greatest fan of gyms but this one is right by my work and has a sauna and steam room and loads of clases which I'm looking forward to more than the actualy equipment etc... like a bit of yoga and areobics etc...

Good look Tasmin on the healthy eating! I gotta get DP to kick start his to!!!!  

Rx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

p.s...

I've got myself some - Pineapple and gratefruit juice and some Brazil nuts but can't remember which one your drink on the 2ww or which one you drink ttc and when to munch on the nuts! (so to speak   )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't remember either   I think the pineapple juice has to be a certain one


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

RUTHIE- i think the pineapple juice is only upto point ov ovulation i think? minxy will know if shes around x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing and 'butting in'. I think it's grapefruit up to ov as it can improve cm and pineapple juice and nuts on the 2ww as they help with implantation (the selenium in them), although I don't think it does any harm to have them all cycle - I take selenium every day as I'm not keen on pineapple juice of Brazil nuts and can't stand grapefruit, so have evening primrose instead up to ov as that can improve cm too.

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Just back from a hard days work.
3 days off now yippee!!! 
Sailaice, is it a pussy cat you need to home? if so how old is she and why do you need to give her away?
Sorry if ive missed that thread somewhere 
The questions are cos We are cat mad and DH is hopeing this year to get a new friend for our lovely ball of fluff?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm sorry that I've not had a chance to catch up, and not done any personals.

I should hear from my consultant tomorrow about what is happening, so fingers crossed.  Sorry my post has been me me me


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Ruthie - good for you with the gym!  Sometimes I feel like I can't be bothered, but always feel better after I have been!

Sailace - what happened to your aqua aerobics? 

I am trying to shake off this darned cold!  Most annoying.

Emily - hope you get some good news tomorrow. 

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry have not been around much, I have been reading and keeping up with all your news though.

We had our 8 week scan today and everything is looking good, everything is at it should be and the baby is the right size for 8 weeks - we are still too scared to actually believe it - I thought the 2ww was bad enough but his is the most anxious time of my life, we are just hoping and praying that our little bean is strong and healthy.

Anyway, sorry its a bit me me me but just wanted to let you all know how I was getting on.

I hope you are all ok.  Sending lots of       to everyone.

Emily - good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

Sukie - so sorry your still having a bad time with the panic attacks - I have been keeping up with your diary.  Have you thought about getting a hypnotherapy CD?  I had one which is more to so with fertility but I found it was really calming.  I'll send you mine if you like, I'm not sure if it will be any good for your problem but your welcome to it.  If your interested send me a PM with your address and I'll make a copy of the cd and post it to you.

Big Hello to everyone else - sorry I haven't done personals - there are too many pages of posts to catch up on - am thinking of you all though.

Jane xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ahhhh look at your scan.....  

abit more real when you see it.....good luck.x

we may get that far this yr all going well.

hayley


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi girls Thank you for all the support, still not great and I took today of work I couldn't handle it  went to see my GP and she told me I'm going to have to face it all no matter how hard. So I'm back to work tomorrow and keeping my chin up till I get to go back to see the psychiatrist. I have made the decision to not start clomid though I think it would be a mistake, since I could get lots of side effects from it.
Jane the photo is great xx I'll get in contact soon.
Sorry for the lack of personals but I'd like to say I don't know where I'd be with out you lot 
Sukie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sukie   Can you afford maybe to go part time somewhere?  

Janie your scan picture is gorgeous it is so fantastic I am so happy for you!!

Caddy  aqua aerobics?? They drained the pool!  

Em good luck with the consultant!!    I hope you get referred for IUI babe.

Baby Maggie I breed persians and show them that is why we have a furbaby looking for a home. I am in no rush though and it will have to be the right home as she is the cutest little thing ever! What sort of furbaby are you looking for babe? 

Rosie nobody minds you butting in!! Please stay with us!!   

Well I am being a good girl and cooking 2 slimming world quiches so I won't be snacking anymore on crap and will be snacking on good things!   is definately imminent. I am horrifically bloated and also going from extreme highs to wanting to cry followed by biting DH's head off  

**Update** my quiches have turned out fantastic!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All!,

*Jane* - Congrats on the great scan news and pic  Am sure you'll start to enjoy it more once you're into the 2nd trimester.

*sailaice* - oh yes, forgot about the aqua aerobics!! Are you still doing it, or found another form of exercise? Once again, I'm hoping we'll get down to the pool tomorrow morning!! Will be a real break through if we can! Glad the quiches turned out ok and hope it isn't AF looming.

*Rosie* - Thanks for the tip on what to drink and when - might have to give it a whirl!

*Mags* - Enjoy your time off! Can't believe today is my last official day of leave 

*Sukie* - Hope you are ok today and have managed to get in to work?

Emily - Let us know what your Con says

 to everyone else!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls i cant keep up with u lot!

I have been working and trying to get my essay done!!

Caddy - hello stranger hope u are well!!

I am on a late shift today so just popping on really!

I was going to say something and for the life of me cant think now! I hate that when that happens!!

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning girls- i am struggling to keep up with you lot too! hope everyone is ok today!

mags- enjoy your last day of leave- put your feet up!

emilykait- good luck with your appt hun, let us know  

sailaice- any joy with the exercising? you are closer to it than me anyway- i've turned into a right lazy mare   congrats on the quiches- did they taste as good as they looked? Has af turned up yet? hope you are feeling ok.

jane- already said but gotta say it is a fantastic little picture you've got of bean  

wishing 4 a miracle- we gonna confuse everyone now there are two hayleys, trust me to gatecrash! 

sukie- hope your panic attacks arent too bad   the cd idea was a good one, hope it works  

I had my appt this morning to see if i can persuade doc to let me have a BT as i am on clomid
the doctor was ok- bit of an @rse. He gave me my slip for a BT.... along with a lecture about how thinking aboutttc all the time have the opposite effect.WELL YOU TRY BEING INFERTILE THEN!!  I explained that i was took off clomid after one month, and that when BF rang for sperm results of mobidity,motility etc last year they asked us what we wanted to know for, and he just said, write your specialist consulatant a letter to clear the air.He's a very busy man and they don't like to tell you all the details unless you misinterpret them or they conflict with what someone else tells you...... stupid. anyway, have to use opk, then ring and book appt for approx 8 days later.

hope everyone is ok today!

hi everone else


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bubbleicious no I am still being crap on the exercise front   The pasta quiche tasted delicious but the roasted veg one needs some work   My doctors have that attitude too   very aggravating since when they have finished lecturing me they probably go home to their 3 kids.

Tamsin I think she is definatel looming, I daren't even check what CD I am on... I will only get my hopes up so I don't want to know


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,
Off to get my hair cut off now.
Going for a bob, new year new me 
Hope you are all well?
Calender day 38 now now and still no AF or signs of anything.
Tested again this morning with my Tesco econemy HPT and still BFN.
I just want Af to arrive so We cant start getting jiggy again for this month 

Sailaice, I love Persians!
I have an Exotic shorthair blue, called Bluebob hes so georgous Massive and v spoilt, have been told if im gonna get him a buddy, it needs to be a girl, smaller than him but not a kitten.
Can you let Persians go out? I would imagin not, incase they get stolen?
My Bluebob is very stealable but I live in a small close and he doesnt go far.

Hi to everyone!!!
I should have really gone to Gym this morning but ive got my January "cant be bothered head on" 
Have got serious "muffin top" going on over the top of my not so skinny jeans today!
Just had 3 slices of toast with pate on (very naughty)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I've tried seeing my consultant today,as I'm at work, but dh wants to see her, so we will have to wait for an appointment on the 18th.

Sukie- Thinking of you 

Hi to to sailaice, kate, helen, bubbleicious, helen, mags, jane, caddy, tamsin and everyone I've missed xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Baby Maggie hope the hair cut looks good! I love persians too!! I know people who do let their persians go out but I personally would never let mine out. I couldn't imagine trying to comb them if they got caught out in the rain or something  some people get their cats shaved off in the summer as it is too hot for them and let them out then. Why did they say you couldn't get a kitten?? Persian kittens are expensive. £350 each but for breeding cats it's astronomical! I paid £1200 for my stud boy alone!! 

Good Luck for your appointment Em thats the same day as me!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All!

Mags - Hope the new hairdo was a success - bobs must be in - I had mine cut into one a couple of weeks ago!

sailaice - well we can be cycle buds then, coz I'm 99% the old bag will show for me come Sunday 

bubbleicious - Sorry you had such an unsympathetic Con  Btw, what is "a BT" ?

Bought some Greek themed food from M&S, for dinner tonight....and a nice bottle of Black Tower wine to drink!

Anyone taken down their Xmas Decs yet? We're sticking to tradition and the epiphany and waiting until tomorrow..so final night of Xmas tree, lights etc 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Where is everyone?!?!

Just had to post as noticed I'm one away from 500 posts!!!! 

Tams
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi sailaice,
Blue was £300 too.
He goes out all the time, all my neighbous know him and he doesnt go far, i do worry that he might get pinched but he is such a TOM, he loves being out. (especially in the rain). Dont think we want a house cat (cant do litter trays.)
They said no kittens cos Blues a bit of a nutter and could be a bit vicious towards the little one.
Tamsin.
My bob looks really nice if i do say so myself!
so much easier to look after.
We took our decs down on new years day (I was sick of looking at them!)

Still no AF, day 39 and still no symptoms of anything and 2 Tesco econemy HPT sticks with BFN.
So who know where the B###ch is?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well my A/F came yesterday 
I just wanted to say a big thanks for all the help and support x
I'm going to take a break from TTC for a month or so but will still be around !
You are all great girls and it is a pleasure knowing you all  
Sukie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well?

Just popping my head in again!

The Reading match got postponed! 

Sukie - sorry that your AF arrived 

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi weekenders!

Horrid weather here. Is that why the Reading game was cancelled, Kate?

Going to watch Ice Age later (so very sad, I know).

I hate January....... 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Y'all,

Oh yes isn't the weather horrid! Definitly indoors weather! Well amazingly we chose our new hall, stairs and landing carpet today! Only took 2 shops and about 20 mins!! The guy is coming round tomorrow to measure up and give us the quote! Also bought some new bits and bobs for the house...can't beat retail therapy!

*Sukie* - Sorry to hear AF showed hon...am sure mine will be here tomorrow as had some uncomfortable cramps during the night, last night 

*Kate*Sorry to hear the match got cancelled 

*Caddy* - am sure DH and I will be watching Ice Age later too!!

*Mags* - Gald the haircut turned out ok!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm at work, so just on quickly, tamsin - hope af stays away for you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Emily* - thanks hon, but as predicted, she showed up during the night..so CD1 for me yet again  Oh well, at least I saved on a test!

Tamsin - whose off to take some painkillers 
xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Sukie

So sorry AF turned up  

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls hope u are all ok?

Im so cold and tired!!!

*caddy* - it rained all day yesterday so thats why the match was cancelled - water logged pitch i think! I watched Ice age too! And cried when i thought the lion/tiger creature had died! But he hadnt!!

*Tamsin* - glad u found some carpets! We fitted ours a few months back - well hubby did and did a good job!

*emilycaitlin* - always working hun xx

Hi to everyone else xxxxxx

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies, Sukie, sorry wicked b++tch turned up 
Tamsin, I'm sorry AF got you, me too, turned up just now 9 days late!
Very heavy, Ah well, I'm on cd1 today now also so at least we can cycle together 
Having a glass of red now and gonna order a curry for tea in a bit.

Kate, I watched ICE AGE too, my cat loves the squirrel at the beginning, he just sits and stares at the telly 
I also watched SWEET HOME ALABAMA last night and cried, (soppy chick flick)

Went to the gym yesterday, managed 25 min walk on treadmill and then 30Min's in jacuzzi (v poor show) 

Good luck to all those ladies still waiting for BFP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!!  

Sukie and Tamsin I am sorry the evil witch turned up   

Baby Maggie 25 minutes on the treadmill is really good!! My mum has been pestering me to join a gym with her.  

Kate I am freezing too, so cold. I have spent this entire winter hibernating, I am so tired today. Poor DH has been running around after me all day, he has just been and got a chinese but I am proud to say I haven't got one!! I am being extra good!

Em  how are you?

Katyloulou how are you?

Caddy I also watched IceAge I loved it!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've actually got a week off this week!!!!     Apparently work was unbelievably busy yesterday, so that makes it even better, doesn't it!!!!?

I've got a full week ahead, food shopping today (yawn), facial and massage tomorrow, hair cut on Wednesday, Friend over on Thursday, and retirement lunch on Friday!!!

Sailaice - Well done on not having the chinese!!  I started ww last tuesday, and am determined to stick with it this time!!  

Maggie - You put me to shame also with your 25 minutes on the treadmill, I wouldn't last for 5 minutes!!

Kate - Waht placement are you on at the mo?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are ok


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I weighed myself last night and I haven't lost anything   I am so upset!! I have been really good too!! I went for a back, shoulder and indian head massage yesterday, I loved it!! I am booking in for a facial as I have zillions of blackheads!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I keep hearing things about indian head massages, they are supposed to be brilliant!!!  I might book myself in some time!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls,
You all miss judge me with the tread mill thing, I didn't run, I walked at the phase of an old lady with one hip 
But thanks for the encouragement 

On standby today and haven't been called so am off to gym again this morning(must try harder this time!)

I have quit smoking today for the 4th time in 2 months, I need your support please ladies 
Today 4 years ago I quit for 4 years so I know I can do it.
I only smoke because I cant get pregnant, its all pshycological, Its like I punish myself for the failure (I hate myself when I smoke and DH gets cross with me)
Its a vicious circle cos I know not smoking increases my fertility.
So come on girls help me out


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good luck Maggie!  You can do it if you just keep remembering the reasons for stopping!  I've never smoked, but I know what it's like when I am trying to lose weight, you don't think about anything else but eating!!

We're all here for you!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks sweetie. 

Im gonna do the ritual now at the gym- 60mins on treadmill(slow old lady walking ) then 10 mins in steam room to clear lungs and then 30 mins in jacuzzi for sheer indulgement!

Speak to you all in a couple of hours.
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Maggie I am a secret smoker too   I don't smoke lots but when I have a bad day I can smoke upto 15  

EM it was brilliant except my hair looked like a birds nest afterwards   take a brush if you are getting one done.

I am feeling really bloated today   Am working my way through lots of water!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls hope u are all well?

*babymaggie* - sorry that AF turned up. And well done for quitting smoking! It will help u in the ling run 

*Sailaice* - sorry to hear u feel so tired, i feel really tired as well! I hate the cold weather so much!

*emilycaitlin* - yay a week off! Sounds like u will have a good one as well! Im not on placement at the moment i am on my home base ward! And its so busy!

Hello to everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel tired and grotty!!   Keep feeling like I am in a dead end situation because I can't leave work and pursue other goals because I need paid maternity leave. <---what a rant


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Back at work, what a bore.  Sailaice, I know what you mean, I feel just the same. But you're starting tx soon aren't you?  Hold onto that, it's all progress!

Babymaggie, wow, well done!  There's a quiting smoking board on here somewhere, lots of ladies trying to give up the evil weed, you should check that out.  Good luck!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I have my appointment on the 18th so I just need to stay focused on that!! My cats all need a bath this week too   That should take my mind of it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls ,
I'm back and feeling good!!!
30 Min's treadmill 100 situps and 90 Min's yoga oh and 6 hours not smoking    

Sailace, dont feel bad bout not losing weight, keep up the good work.
My sister went from a size 16 to a size 10 with weight watchers and my other sister lost half a stone in 2 weeks on it as well and they have always battled with their weight, you'll be fine just keep at it.  I'm glad I'm not on my own with the smoking thing 

Helen, thanks for that will look for the quit smoking site 

Kate, thanks for the support 

Emily, thanks also for the support, you must have a head massage (its better than sex!)

Girls, I have a question for you... I take a multi vitamin daily which has the RDA of folic acid in it, do you think its enough for TTC or should I be taking folic acid on top of that?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to take Wellwoman and folic acid on top of that


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon All,

Well back after my first day back at work! Wasn't too bad and was nice to see all my colleagues again!

*Mags* - Sorry to hear AF showd for you too  Hope you enjoyed your Curry and wine and that you succeed with quitting smoking this time!

*Emily* - sounds like you've got a gret week planned ahead! Have fun! Oh and good luck with the WW!

*sailaice* - well done on avoiding the chinese - fraid I caved and we had ****** last night...mm yummy! Enjoy the pampering!!

*Helen* - Yeah back to work for me too today - still, had to go back sometime!

 to everyone esle!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

sailaice said:


> Rosie nobody minds you butting in!! Please stay with us!!


Sailaice, thanks for the warm welcome, and I will stay with you if that's ok? Although I'm not technically TTC naturally but with Clomid, so am a bit of an impostor I suppose!



Tamsin said:


> *Rosie* - Thanks for the tip on what to drink and when - might have to give it a whirl!


Tamsin, your welcome, although I'm a bad advertisement as I always forget to do it. 

I'm don't tend to get much time in the day to chat, but I do read a lot of posts (I've learnt soooooooo much since being a member here) and if there are any questions I think I can help with I pop on and try and answer. I mainly have more questions than I answer thoguh! 



baby maggie said:


> Kate, I watched ICE AGE too, my cat loves the squirrel at the beginning, he just sits and stares at the telly


My cat (Pushka) loves watching a good film. The other night she came up on the couch next to me and watched the whole of Ice Age ans seemed fascinated by the different animals. She also loves wildlife programmes. I once read some 'expert' saying they can't see tv properly, but Pushka watches it like she knows exactly what's going on, and is especially glued when a plotline gets juicy! 

Well, I best go. Hope you are all well and talk to you soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Rosie,
I agree, my Blue defiantly knew he was watching a squirrel!
Thats the first time in his tiny 2 and half years he has been remotely interested in telly


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hee, hee! You should try him on wildlife programmes, he could be really into them. Pushka likes her films, but not really into the soaps! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

> I once read some 'expert' saying they can't see tv properly, but Pushka watches it like she knows exactly what's going on, and is especially glued when a plotline gets juicy!


*Rosie* - cats can definitly see TV, my Lola, loves the wildlife type programmes and as a kitten used to sit on top of the TV, with her paws hanging down patting the TV, (trying to get whatever it was that was showing - she was a scream during a game of tennis once!! LOL

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well my cat Red loves a good game of football but he does the same head movement and expressions as when he is watching the washing machine  

I feel really ill tonight girls   all nauseous. AF is so imminent. Tonight I had a lump of ewcm   so I am assuming she is on her merry way. I feel really poorly urgh


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya girls. Pushka used to love football as a kitten, but now I think she's realised what a sad, pointless game it is.   I don't know what it is about the films though - I'm beginning to think she was Barry Norman in a past life (and he's not even deceased is he?)

Saila, I think as you're feeling poorly you should treat yourself to a glass of wine (if your nausea will let you). Snuggle up with a blanket on the sofa and get DH to run around after you. Hope you feel better soon.

I'm just making sausages, mash, veg and gravy, yum  !

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone......hope you are all doing ok 

My dogs can definately see the telly, especially if its a cat food advert 

Hey Rosie ~ welcome to the thread  You're very welcome here 

Sailaice ~  hope you are feeling better soon.

Sukie ~ really sorry to hear the witch showed up  How's it going? Have you thought about CBT.....i found it really helped with anxiety (sorry if i've said that before, i'm a right seivehead at the moment!)

Take care everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!  

Lizzy I feel a bit better today thank you   How are you??

Rosie I wish Red would realise what a sad pointless game it is   Everytime its on and he watches it DH thinks he's great   Wish I was eating sausages and mash


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning!

Glad you're feeling better Sailace.  

We have a new cat - his name is Henry, he's a lovely big tabby cat.  I'll post a cute piccie at some point.  We'll never forget Maggie but I need to have a cat - it's too quiet otherwise!  Henry hasn't shown any interest in the telly yet, he's too busy exploring the house.

Baby maggie, how're you doing today?  You are good with all those sit ups, not sure I could do ten at the moment let alone 100!  I'm off to the gym later though, really looking forward to it as its the start of my spring training, it makes me feel like summer is on its way  

How is everyone else today?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh how lovely, I know you will never forget Maggie but she wouldn't of wanted you never to get another one.

Where did you get him from hunni?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well? This wind here is awful! And so cold!

Sailaice - tell me about it! I wish i didnt have to study and work so i can go do loads of other exciting things!

Helen - hi hun hope u are well? Your new cat sounds lovely! My mum has just got a new dog.

lizzy Tamsin babymaggie Rosie and everyone hope u are well?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon All,

*Helen* - oh congrats on your new furbaby!! Did you only have the one cat? Hope he settles in ok! Have a nice time at the gym!!

 Hi *Lizzy*! Hope you had a great Xmas and New Year?

*sailaice* - Glad you are feeling better - any sign of the ole  yet?

Hi *Kate* - we obviously crossed posts! Hope you warm up soon!

Have started looking at holiday destinations. And are thinking of Paphos in Cyprus - anyone been? Also good news, DH got his bonus, so all that stress from last year was worth it!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope no sign of her!   Nasty   I'm still quite bloated tho... am going to have a look at my cycles in a bit and check the longest one without clomid.

I am looking at persians today   I have decided to get another 2 girls this year so I am being very selective and shortlisting breeders to get them from!

Bathing Tinkerbell today! Oh joy!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin  Paphos in cyprus is lovely - have been to cyprus twice and i loved the place - people are so friendly!

Sailaice - good luck bathing tinkerbell! Another 2 cats u must be mad!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I am mad lol! It never seems like I have 4 so I don't think they will make too much of a difference! Plus when they are kittening it is really quiet as they won't leave their babies.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Guess thats true sailaice 

Having a dog is hard work at times! Having to get up and let it out!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love to walk a dog, I must admit it is easier with litter trays. Now we have the revolutionary litter pearls cat litter you can't smell a thing!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

They sound really good!

Walking the dog is great coz she goes off the lead now so i can wander myself! But as we live on the 1st and 2nd floor of a masionette its a pain when she wants out to the toilet!

I am slowly getting there with my essay which i need to post tomorrow!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Work Kate!   I hope you get tops marks on essay babe!! I am looking into a reflexology course with my mum


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi everyone- justr wanted to pop in and see if everyone is ok. I havent been able to get onto the computer as i picked up a virus and it locked up the computer. Our business is not in a good way as the company we work for has gone into administration and they owe us a six figure sum  

on a happy note i got a positive opk yesterday so been babydanding for england and from tomorrow i am officially on the 2ww!

speak soon girls! x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

I'd love more cats, but DH won't let me  . He's right really as our two would really have their noses put out Pushka was bad enough when she had he kittens and we kept Oliver! DH also loves it when Pushka watches football - it's as if she's 'on his side' as to what we're going to watch  . Kate, we don't have a catflap because we only have French doors at the back and nowhere to put one, so we (Andy mainly as he's a bit anal about letting them as soon as the security light comes on at the door) have to keep getting up and down to let the monkeys in and out. 

I got some new bedding and the top is satin and we have the cats blanket on the bottom of the bed (as the sleep on there in the day and Pushka sleeps on there at night). Anyway as it's satin their blanket keeps slipping off and I got up to go to the loo in the night to find Pushka hanging on to the blanket for dear life on the last corner of the bed as it has slipped nearly completely off - bless her!   She was staying on that bed though no matter what!

I've been charting my BBT for over a year now and before Clomid it was quite apparent that I wasn't oving. Anyway, I'm not sure I ov'd this month - I got a +ive OPK but on the crucial day where my temp went up I had disturbed sleep and took my temp later, so it seems to have discounted it. Also I didn't have ov pains. I'm wondering if I didn't and it was because I didn't take my metformin properly over Christmas and New Year? Don't feel the least bit hopeful this month - maybe I should just write this one off  .

Hope everyone's well.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've lost my thermometer   need to find it tonight as I was to start temping for IUI, I did intend on temping this cycle so I could get back in the habit but I couldn't find it.

I can't wait for Tinkerbell to have kittens this year as she will have red's and creams and they are delicious!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sailaice* - as usual ive left it to the last minute to do my essay! My mum is doing a course like that so well worth it if u can do it!

*Bubbleicious* - sorry about your pc! How annoying! Well done on the OPK!

*Rosie* - your cats sound lovely! I would love another dog but think we need to move house first! We stupidly let the dog sleep with us which is fine but she is an Alsatian! lol

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sailaice, I got a new one in Fahrenheit (but haven't used it yet) from a website where I get my OPKs from. I got some FSH tests free with it too (although haven't used them yet either). I'll PM you the details if you want? Red and cream kittens sound gorgeous! I'd love a smoky grey cat or a Bengal - I love Bangals!

Kate, it's fine when they're kittens/ puppies isn't it, but you forget how big they grow. The way Pushka likes to spread out she takes up as much room as a large dog! I used to have a condition called Oliver knee, but now it's turned into Pushka knee (not medically recognised though yet!)

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie - we got our dog at 10 months so she was quite big but she has got bigger!! Its frightening!

Ok so i have done the word limit for my essay but still have a tiny bit more to write! It doesnt make sense to me but im at the stage where i dont care!! As long as i get 40 i dont care! It was the same with my exam results - people were moaning that they only got 60 plus etc and i got 48 - i didnt get coz i had passed!!! lol

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm back from the gym - wow, can't believe how unfit I am after xmas... ok, so not actually training since October might also have something to do with it!  

Sailace, we got Henry from the same rescue centre we got Maggie from, the Chestnut cat sanctuary in Epping.  He seems to be settling in well, but I can't believe he's five years old like they told us, all he wants to do is play! Surely by five he should be a bit calmer? He even plays on his own with his catnip mouse - very entertaining to watch! 

Rosie P, are Bengals tabby? Your cats sound lovely.  A cat flap is so convenient, my mum recently got one after thirty years of getting up in the night to let the cats out. Some people have cat flaps fitted through the wall - my friend had one that came into the cupboard under the stairs! Quite handy really cos if she wanted to keep her cat in she just shut the cupboard door.  

Kate, I'm exactly the same - all you've got to do is pass, right? Why bust a gut when there are so many other calls on your time and energy?

bubbleicious, good luck!   I'm on the 2ww too - I think I ov'd on day 10, very early for me, now I'm on day 22 so not long to go!   

Hi Tamsin, how're you doing? Paphos sounds lovely, not been there myself though. Is this an early hol you're planning, or are you booking ahead for summer?   Henry is an only cat at the moment, tho we did think about getting two. I wondered if he's used to living with other cats, because he wanders round the house miaowing in all the corners of the room, and especially the places Maggie liked to sit - very odd!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helen u are good going to the gym! I know i dont see the point in trying so hard to get a high mark! How can getting high marks make u a good nurse anyway?!! Thats what i wonder 

Well im off for now - babysitting tonite then early tomorrow.

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Kate, good luck with your essay. I'm sure it will be great and you'll pass no worries.

Helen, aren't you good going to the gym? I need to gt back into my exercise - I haven't done any since I had a chest infection at the beginning of December.

Bengals are a breed - here's a link http://www.bengalcat.co.uk/pet/beginners/index.htm. They are gorgeous and have a very playful character. I'd also like a Siamese as they are very vocal and can be mischievous and I love naughtiness! Ours stay in and sleep all through the night (most of the time), so we don't have to get up to let them out. We have no wall to the outside apart from through the extension, but they aren't allowed in there. To be honest I wouldn't get a cat flap as I have had friends who have had male cats come in and spray their house (it happened with my first cat but luckily I was in student accommodation, so it wasn't my furniture/ upholstery). They are happy with the arrangement and we are too. Our Pushka is 8 and a half and she's still really playful. They love these with zoom around the room catnip - http://www.urbanpaws.co.uk/erol.html#1x0. I love watching her play because she goes crazy!

All this talk of holidays makes me want one - but I refuse to even think about it until I lose a decent amount of weight. Saying that loads of companies have sent me brochures and they are calling my name! 

Rosie. xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Rosie ​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Evening ladies,
Ive been a bad bad girl  have just been a brought 20 ****, so far today smoked 2 (i know , I know )

On the plus side have worked my butt off in gym yesterday and today 

My cat looks like the one in the sheeba advert, apart from he is the size of a cow!

CD3 for me, come on day 15!!!!(ovulation day for me) 

speak in morning im on a late tomorrow


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi girls- computer seems to be ok now so i am back.

*sailaice*- i lost my thermometers too when we moved. Found them today)dont know why ive got 2?) but i ovulated today i think so all i can use it for this month is knowing if  is round the corner or not. good luck bathing the cat(youve probably done it by now), and hope af stays away for you   

*Kate*- good luck with your essay i bet you are [email protected] I'm sure it will be worth it in the end.

*helen-* i think we are braving the gym tonight for the first time in ages  i will be a wreck tomorrow 

*catlovers!* i must say all of your cats sound gorgeous! I had a long haired tom once, called.... tom  but when my ex and i split i let him take tom as i was going to a new place where iwasnt allowed pets. It broke my heart too and now i dont know where my baby is 

Tamsin- paphos sounds lovely from what i have heard but i have not been. I went to greece a couple of years ago to a small island called lefkas (or lefkada). It was a bit basic accomodation wise, i think there is only two decent 3 star hotels there and they werent the one we stayed in .however the sea and beaches and restaurants are gorgeous and we hired a speedboat and visited kefalonia,mevagissey, scorpios etc.i would go snorkelling there if that is your thing- the waters are really clear and the sealife is beautiful.

hello to anyone else  , i hope i havent missed anyone but i missed that many posts i didnt know where to start 

i am officially on my 2ww starting from tomorrow!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bubbleicious I am going to get DH to look for thermometer. V.stressed, cant find it and I am all frazzled now! Haven't bathed the cat because I am in a right stress but DEFINATELY doing her tomorrow night and I mean it! I'm so sorry about you cat   have you ever thought of getting another?

Maggie I have smoked far too many tonight!! V.stressed out, its so hard I need to stop I can't breathe!!

Helen brilliant about the gym I wish you lived near me I would go with you. DH says he will go with me but he is such a fitness freak I would onlu show him up.

Rosie Bengals are lovely but you can't beat a persian


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I have to admit to being a real cat lover and am so jealous of my friend who has 6!

Pushka has been on a diet for the last 7 years, but it hasn't done her much good bless her!   I will make do with these 2 for now as my mum is really allergic, so even the 2 I've got are too much for her when she comes over. Besides, they do love being spoilt babies, and get jealous even of each other!

Sailaice, don't get stressed hun  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Rosie my DH is allergic to cats and dogs   My brother who lives with us is getting a chihuahua on friday and we have 4 cats and one kitten poor bloke!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ladies havent posted for a while been getting cars sorted, we had to sell my gorgeous gold peugeot 306 as with 2 car seats in the back no one else could fit in the thing lol. now on a hunt for a 7 seater, there are so many to choose from! 

I have had to reduce my kitty cats   as we are going to be moving in a few months. i managed to rehome 2 fuzzy part persians the other day Chalkie and Socks. although quite glad i did as i never realised how much mess they make! house is rather quiet with out them. my Big boy CAssius is going on Tuesday to an old lady that my MIL knows, hes a beautiful boy but he doesnt see eye to eye with anyone and he is the size of our terrier x shi tzu! and hes only just turned 2! We are also rehoming Scooby my tuxedo girl and her daughter MO alothough Mo is going to be hard to rehome as she is a scratching biting machine! that leaves us with Pie my big white persian fur ball and Ebony my black slinky girl who is 2 in april. oh and Kookie my scruffy dog  is so hard to let them go as they are my babies, but the Housing association i am transfering to only allows 2 cats 2 dogs maximum  

i think the end of my wait for AF is imminent as ive got the usual aches and pains in my legs and groin   so it seems the witch was definatly having a crimbo break lol

off to look at some cars, saw a lushious honda odessey but WAY over our budget (it was a japo import lowerd with some body kit on and HUGE wheels though   )

all the best Corrina


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Corrina!

I am so sorry you had to rehome your babies   but I am sure you have found them wonderful homes   , you know how fickle cats are, I'm sure if my lot got out and someone fed the more times than me they wouldn't come back. Wasn't it your mum or MIL who bred persians or am I all wrong?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol yeah cats are less reliable than husbands in my experience   luckily i have managed to rehome most of my babies with family friends and relatives so i can keep tabs on them   one of them has gone to klive in the country away from main roads and around fields, so itll be very similar to where she has grown up. my mum breeds persians, she lost one a few weeks ago, i cant think what was wrong with her i think it was a tumor but she was a gorgeous animal, a big tortie called monique. my mums big red girl also lost an entire litter (10 in all) as she wasnt to hot on the after care and wouldnt feed some and squashed the others when she was asleep, such a shame as they were so pretty. i would have a whole house hold of animals given the chance lol im too soft!

corrina


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a tortie kitten at the moment I am looking to home   She is show/breed but I am thinking of petting her. I think I will be more upset to let her go as there was only one in the litter and she is spoilt whereas if there were more it might of been different....

So sorry your mum lost a litter and one of her queens, it must be so hard!

I am bringing in 2 new queens this year. I think I might have a blue-cream and a tortie but I'm not totally decided about whether to get a tortie yet as they are little tyrants!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

where are my girls??

Also, has anyone seen Ruthie?? Is she on holiday??


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi cat lovers, 
Off to work soon 
The smoking is back with avengance 
I'm just not ready to give up yet.
Got a good weekend coming up. going out with my bud, who's 10 year old cat got run over on xmas day and passed away on boxing day (and I thought I had it hard!)
She is devastated and I cried last night when she told me.
I hate Blue going out in-case anything happens to him but he is such an outdoor cat.

Sailace, When is your AF due?

Who's still left in the 2ww so I can send some  and pray for you all?

Hi Carrie  and all those I haven't met yet. xxxxx

can anyone explain temping for me? I'm gonna buy a thermometer and try that this cycle, (its the only thing I haven't tried) 

Love to all
Mags
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

AF is due any minute!! Rude   could of phoned and let me know if she was going to be late...mind you I'm not really really late  

Fertilityfriend is a really good website to plot temping on. It works out ovulation for you too! I still haven't found that thermometer


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

What a lot of cat lovers!  Carrie, what a shame you're having to rehome your cats, but its great that you know where they all are, you can keep tabs on them! 

babymaggie, I know what you mean about letting the cat out, I'm starting to worry about letting Henry out as I'm not sure I'll ever see him again, he seems desparate to get out there!  The rescue centre says I have to keep him in for at least four weeks, but he's already getting a bit grumpy about being kept in.  So sorry to hear about your friend's cat. It's so upsetting, my cat died over xmas as well, I dreamt about her last night then was really sad when i woke up and she wasn't there.   

Sailace, are torties really tyrants? How interesting, I never would have thought the cat's colouring could affect their personality!  Can't you go to the gym with your dh but then pretend you don't know him? You could even act out a pretend meeting-love-of-life-at-gym affair!!  (Ok yes I'm in a funny mood today - af looming and strangely it always makes me a bit erm...  saucy   !!)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen, we could do that but he would probably get tired of it and start barking out instructions to me about what to do and pointing out all my faults  

Torties are tyrants they get called naughty torties!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi fellow feline fans!! 

Mega bust at work today 
Will try and catch up properly later

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. How are we all today?

I can second that - I have a tortie cat and she has the monkey in her, and she growls at you when she's in a mood or when someone knocks at the door! When she has to go in the cattery she's been known to hiss and spit at the women there   - and she's an absolute softy baby in reality.

Just going to make myself a tuna melt (low fat of course) for lunch with a lime milkshake - although I feel a bit sick, wonder why?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going for a blue cream next! Kind of a tortie hopefully not as naughty!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

You have to admit that naughty is fun though - wouldn't it be boring if they were just good all the time?   I wiped Pushka's feet at her dinner before (DH reckons she doesn't mind as much when she's eating), and she started making all these weird pitched growling noises at me the little mood monkey!   She did it the other night too when I picked her up to take her up to bed - fine and happy as Larry when she got there though!!!!! DH has told her off for growling at me!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi cat fiends!

I just love cats too and would have millions if DH and Mrs bossy pusscat would allow. She is definitely the boss in our house!

Hope you are all well. Saw the sun today for the first time in months. Rain back tomorrow. I bet there is still a drought this summer and they say it was the wrong kind of rain! 

Baby Maggie - re the smoking, have you tried hypnotherapy? I had tried a few times to give up (although did not smoke that much unless on a big night out! ) and had tried to quit before with willpower and lasted six weeks at best. I just found it so hard when I was feeling down not to have one cos I thought nothing is happening anyway on ttc front so what difference does it make?)Then I had hypnotherapy and it had worked ever since. I think you have to really want it though for it to work. 

Well have a nice evening. Will catch up tomorrow.

Love Caddy x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post to let you know I am feeling a bit better. DH went on Monday, which starts his 2 years away. He will be back for a holiday in March and I plan to go out there for a holiday in June. Hopefully the break from ttc will do us good and I will get a BFP when I next see him.

Good luck to all of you

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are well this evening? I have been on an early shift which wasnt too bad! Have a bit of a cold still and cant stop coughing!

*babymaggie* - sorry to hear u are finding giving up the **** difficult - my hubby has just given up as well but hes doing ok so far although he says he is a boredom smoker anyway!!

*bubbleiscious* - i finally finished my essay last nite and it was posted today! I am shattered as i had work this morning as well! Good luck for the 2ww 

*Sailaice* - hope u are well today?

*Rosie* - hope u are ok? I love tuna melts!!!

*Corrina * - sorry u had to re house some of your cats it cant be easy having to do that.

*emma.b* - sorry to hear that hubby had to go back to work - i dont know how u do it hun - i would find it so hard! Im glad u feel a bit better and u know where i am if u need a chat 

Hi to *tamsin Caddy Helen* and everyone else.

My AF turned up today - knew she was coming and to be honest im ok about it - come to expect that i will not get pregnant naturally!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I can't beleive I've still not had time to get on line and I'm off!!!  Had lovely facial and massage yesterday though, and had the colours re-done in my hair today, so I have been busy!!!!!

Kate - I know what you mean about getting 40, no-one cares when you are qualified about what result you got, just that you passed!

Maggie - Tut tut for buying the cigarettes!!!!!!!

Sailaice - How are you?

Sorry for the lack of personals, will speak in morning


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin sounds like u have had a lovely day?

I know - some of the best nurses i work with didnt do well in their exams!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em I am in dire need of a facial!! Hope you had a nice time!

Kate I am sorry AF arrived honey  

Emma B hope you are ok. I know how difficult it can be when DH's work away.

Hi Caddy 

Rosie it is funny that they are naughty, just not when they beat other cats up


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Sailaice, you're right. Oliver sometimes gets in to the odd scrap, but I'm sure he never starts them as he's such an angel! Pushka is always the fightstarter in our house. Butter wouldn't melt as she sleeps next to me now on the couch!  

Well I've been feeling sick all afternoon and most of the evening. Hope I feel better tomorrow as I have to go clay pigeon shooting (in this cold weather too!)



Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Rosie I wonder why you are ill?? Hope it's not the lime milkshake


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello. Clay pigeon shooting postponed due to the weather.  

Sailaice, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - the lime milkshake couldn't be responsible!   I'm feeling bored and want to go out as I was expecting a day of fun!  

It's really horrible here though with gale force winds.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning girls 

not windy here so you lot must have it  

all this cat talk is making me want one again!

rosie hope you are feeling better soon  

emma- hope its not too lonely without DH, i bet your counting the tdays until you see him again 

kate- good luck for your essay, i#m sure it will be fine  

emilycaitlin- i bet you feel all refreshed after your facial and hair colour 

hi to everyone i've missed   

just to let you know, we did lose the business in the end, so we have to declare ourselves bankrupt. As you can guess there is loads to sort out but i will try and pop in to keep checking up on everyone. I am around today anyway x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That is bad news bubbleicious!! Are you ok??


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i am fine thanks sailaice, just got to try and sort everything out now! I am claiming job seekers allowance for the first time in my life!, but they think i will get my rent paid. The only thing is you have to pay £400 to go bankrupt?!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Windy, windy, windy! (Not me, the weather! )

I hate this weather. Someone please take me to Thailand to lie on a beach!

Bubbleicious - so sorry to hear about you going bankrupt. What a nightmare! Hope you are ok and sending you a supportive hug! 

Hi Sailace - been to aqua recently?!  Only a week to go til your appointment. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.  What you up to this weekend?

Hi Kate - hope AF not being too horrid to you. Mine are deffo worse cos of the Clomid.

Emily - hope you enjoying some well deserved time off. Maybe you could take me on holiday seeing as you have some time free?  

Hi to Tamsin and Nora - what have you girls been up to? 

Rosie - clay pigeon shooting? Not surprised they cancelled it in this weather. You would end up shooting each other.

Big hellos to Helen and Mags and Corrine and Emma b and Carrie and all you fabbo girls.

Me just as mental. Hoping to start a monitoring cycle with the ARGC next month, but bet AF will start when I am away somewhere. Will be bl**dy typical! 

Lots of love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Off to work again, these lates are killing me!!! 

Just poped in to say HI !

No news, AF nearly gone so roll on cd15 
Clay pigion shooting WOW, thats a rare hobby?
Its so windy here, flying is making everyone feel v sick 
Bubbleicious, are you ok that sounds v stressfull?
Speak soon, love you all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well? I was on an early today but feeling so ill so at about 12pm i asked my ward sister if i could go home as i felt so ill and she said yes but i would have to make up my 3 hours another day! I am so annoyed!!

*sailaice* - hi hun 

*rosie* - sorry u are feeling sick hope u are ok?

*bubbleiscious* - sorry to hear your news. Hope things work themselves out.

*caddy* - AF is ok today i always get cramps on the first day and i took some paracetomal straight away at work yesterday so i was fine!

hi to everyone xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I seem to feel a bit better today thanks.

Bubbleicious, so sorry to hear you lost your business. Was it to do with the time of year? Everywhere seems so quiet especially compared to the hoards over Christmas. I hope you manage to get everything back on track.

Caddy, that's what DH said - he was worried I might 'accidentally' shoot him!

Maggie, it's not a hobby - in fact I've never done it before. It was meant to be a corporate day out and I have the feeling I'll be terrible at it too as I'm a rubbish shot at most things! Shame, because at least I could have blamed the wind today if I kept missing!  

Thanks again for your kind words. I know it's not pg, cos my boobs are very heavy and sore (.)(.), and I think the nausea is clomid s/e or AF coming. 

Kate, that's awful that your ward sister said you had to make up the time for being sick. I think it's even illegal or something isn't it? I'd report it to HR.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi rosie thats what i thought but never mind i better had make them up! She said well if u are too ill to work then i suppose u can go home! I was coughing and sniffing all over the patients!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!

Rosie don't give up hope babe  

Kate 

Maggie Glad AF has nearly gone hunni!!

Caddy I am not doing aqua anymore


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Kate, how rude! I'm sure that's a HR issue you know - I used to work as part of the HR dept. I'll try and find out for you.

Sailaice, I think because we were away over Christmas we missed the most crucial times for BMS, so I really know this cycle is a no go. Oh well, onwards and upwards (or in my case sideways!  ) Actually, that reminds me of a night out with my sister in Northampton where we were very drunk and decided to walk together like a crab (sideways - and telling everyone we were walking like a crab!) to the toilets. What weird drunkards!  

Dreading my AF when she comes as I have acu tomorrow and then not for another week, so I bet I'll have nearly a week of agony. Think I may get some of those nurofen plus tablets.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Crab walk   I need to try that one out


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all!!

bubblelicious  

Hope you are all ok.  Kate are you feeling better now? If you were on an adult placement, then you shouldn't have to make your hours up as you do enough in your training, check with your uni.

I made an expensive mistake the other day, bought what I thought was the digital ovulation test for £22.50.  Went to do it, and it's just the normal clearblue ones that I don't ever trust because I can't ever work out which line is darker!!!!  AAARGH!

Hi to everyone


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I've been to the docs and now need to nip off to acupuncture.

Emilycaitlin, have you tried getting ones off the internet? You can get more for so much cheaper than the ones at the chemist. I use ones with no plastic casing, but find it quite easy to read the lines on them. If you want PM me and I'll give you the details (as it seems to wipe them out when you post them on a thread?!?!?).

Sailaice, hello! Any sign of   ?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? Got into the docs today and she says my glands are swollen so on antibiotics now! Had a letter from the John Radcliffe in Oxford today and have to fill in some forms so hopefully get an appointment soon!

*Sailaice* - hi hun my only buddy left orignally from this thread now!! 

*rosie* - that would be great if u could find out hun.

*emilycaitlin* - how annoying about the test u brought! ooppsss! I am on my own ward at the moment which is why i was a bit annoyed!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Just thought I'd pop on here and say Hello and see how you all are.

Kate, sorry to hear your not well, me neither, I have got laryngitis and am off work with it.  Cant take anything either so am just drinking lots of hot water with honey and lemon and eating as much fruit as I can.  Think I have got a bit run down as I have a coldsore too and a face full of spots - how attractive hey!    Hope the antibiotics sort you out.  Sounds as thought things will be moving for you soon, get those forms sent back hun.  Hopefully you wont have to wait too long for your appointment.  Sorry your AF arrived  

Emilycaitlin, thats a pain on the ov tests.  How are you doing?  I have been trying to keep up with the posts and it sounds as though you have had a nice week off with all the pampering.  Good for you, I reckon you deserve a lovely treat with all the work you do.

Hiya Rosie  

Bubble -    I posted you on the clomid thread, hope you are coping hun.  Thinking of you.

Baby Maggie - how are you doing with the smoking?  I used to smoke and I know how hard it can be to quit, I tried everything, patches, gum, hypnotherapy, acupuncture, I read the Allan Carr book 3 times, you name it I tried it.  In the end I cut down gardually until I was on 5 a day and then I cut down again until I was only smoking 2 a day and then I stopped completely.  I just kept saying to myself, what do I want more?  A *** or a baby?  In the end I think I brainwashed myself as I kept saying this over and over until I was sick of my own voice   I hope you can do it.     Hope you can do it - good luck

Caddy & Sailaice -    How are you?  Hope all ok.

Emmab - got your PM, am glad your ok  

 Tamsin,  Helen, Corrina, Sukie, Lizzy, Kathryn, Ruthie, Nora and anyone I have missed, hope your all ok.

             to all

Love
Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi janie sorry to hear u dont feel so well  I think this weather doesnt help!

Feeling so fed up today! Stupid pregnant woman at the pub who has 6 kids already is sitting there drinking larger!! And not just one! I was so mad i had to walk out!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls!  How are you all doing today?

Janie - sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  A friend of mine recommended adding root ginger to the honey and lemon drink when I last had a cold, it made it taste a bit spicy and I think ginger is meant to be good for you??

Anyone got plans for the weekend?  I'm off to see my Nan later, I haven't seen her for a little while and I'm a bit worried about how it will go, she has early stage Alzhiemers and I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helen hope it goes ok at your nans - Alzhiemers is such a horrible illness - if she is in the early stages then its not too bad.

I am working 2 late shifts this weekend so pretty pants! I still dont feel 100% but i have no choice but to have to go to work!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Kate, thanks for your reply.  I think she just gets a bit confused/forgetful at the moment, but also her emotions are a bit unpredictable, so I can't tell what the visit is going to be like! What a shame that you're still not feeling well, and two late shifts sounds tough. Do you get some time off after that?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Well AF finally showed her face tonight, four days late, the furthest I've ever got. Thought we'd finally made it this month, so I did a pee stick... and then didn't even have to wait for the result, what timing by the witch!  Actually kind of funny    

I'm determined it won't get me down this time. I feel really positive about this year, we've got lots to look forward to: DH and I both turn 30 and its our fifth wedding anniversary, job changes are on the way for both of us, and I'm so looking forward to spring and summer in our new house. Lots to celebrate, and ttc is NOT going to spoil it for us!

Hope you're all having a good weekend and haven't been blown away by all the wind...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry AF showed up helen, .  It's good that you are thinking positive about the new year.  It's our 5th wedding anniversary this year too!  1st june, when's yours?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

sorry AF showed up for you helen  , but its nice to hear you sounding determined and positive about the good things you mentioned. hope you enjoy your anniversary! xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? Work was really quiet yesterday - i dont like it when its quiet as the time passes so slowly! Another late shift today!

*Helen* - sorry that your AF showed up. I hope this year is your year and glad u are looking positive towards things - me and hubby are trying to do the same as well. How did it go at your nans? I have another late shift on monday then off tuesday although still have to go into work at 2pm for a meeting about my sickness record with my ward sister!

Hello to everyone 

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!

Just thought I'd let you know that I went to see a psychic yesterday. (Sorry if that offends anyone who is very religious). He knew straight away that I was having trouble conceiving, he said the only problem is that I am not ovulating enough and not to focus on where I am in the cycle. He said I wouldn't get pg this year but by next April I would have a 'bun in the oven'. That fits in with me going to see DH in October. He said very firmly 'no medical treatment needed' and that the 'spirits' were showing him a bottle of massage oil, which means to relax. He also said that I would have a boy first and a girl later and that I would fall pg very quickly after having the first. I am sceptical, but loads of stuff he said about relatives who had passed away, particularly about my Dad were true and he definately couldn't have guessed or worked it out from things I had said. Well watch this space! 

HelenO- So sorry the   arrived. It's awful when it's late, so cruel. I hope you are OK. It sounds like you've got alot going on this year to keep you busy.

Bubbleicious- Sorry to hear about your business. This must be a tough time for you.

Good luck everyone   

Emma.b xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry AF showed up Helen  

We are also trying to be positive this year.  We are attending the open evenings at the two clinics near us in the next 2 weeks to plan out tx.

HI Kate -  hope your late shift today passes quickly  

HI to Sailiace, Janie, Bubbleicious, Emily, Rosie P, Caddy, Baby magpie, Sukie, Emma B, Tamsin, Ruthie & Nora.  Soory if I missed you, I can't keep up  

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your support, don't know where I'd be sometimes without this site! I'm still feeling positive, 2007 is definitely going to be a good year, whatever happens on ttc.  

Kayloulou, how exciting! Which clinics are you looking at?

emma b, I hope the physic is right and you get your dream   

Hi Kate, hope your shift goes ok! My Nan was ok thx, happy enough but I did have the same conversation at least three times over!  

emilycaitlin, our wedding anniversary is on 17th May, so not far from yours! Do you have anything planned?

Ah well, Monday again so soon, back to work...


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Helen

Really glad things went well with your nan,

We are going to Bristol (BCRM) this Wed for the open day and Cardiff ( CARU ) next week.  We live in Wales so are under CARU for our NHS tx but BCRM have v good reputation so will look at that as well, both are same distance from where I live.

Emma - hope everything the psychic said comes true for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies 

How are you all?? Still no sign of AF but still a BFN for me   Hoping it holds out till after Thurs now then I can start IUI this cycle coming instead of one after!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning Sailaice!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you      How late are you?  

I've just phoned up again to put my name down for an HSG - the lady said I'll get a call this afternoon to let me know if I've 'been lucky enough' to get an appointment this time!  Third time lucky, right?  

My boss is out of the office today, feels great not to have to keep looking over my shoulder. Not sure I'll have a very productive day though.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

CD40 today but I tested and got a BFN so I know it's only a delay   Never mind! I know that next cycle I will be starting IUI if  holds out till Thursday.

It's Monday Helen!! You shouldn't be working hard anyway


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? Work was ok yesterday - i looked after a bay on my own - very scarey!  Then helped the junior sister and some other ppl take a lady to ITU - was stuck in there for an hour - very scarey place that is! I am on a late again today and feel so tired as got woke up at 7.30am by the workers drilling next door!!

And some good news! Had another letter from the hospital today inviting us for the IVF open evening thing on the 14th of feb! yay!

*emma.b* - wow with the pyshic! I believe in things like that and also want to see one - i really hope it comes true for u  

*Helen* - glad it went ok with your nan.

*Sailaice * - I hope AF holds out for u so u can start the IUI. How come your cycle is so long without the clomid?

Hi Kathryn 

Kate xx​


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning everyone-hope you all had a lovely weekend

sailaice- would like you to get a bfp, but if you are sure you're not pg then i hope af hurries up and arrives so that you can start with the IUI. Good luck hun

Helen- really hope you get your HSG- sounds so unfair that the word 'luck' is involved.Glad it went ok with your nan, I'm sure she is much happier for seeing you, even if it was a bit confusing for you having the same conversation 3 times  

Katyloulou- hope you enjoy your open evening and can get the ball rolling. how long would it take to bristol- i'm guessing about an hour?

emma- intersting stuff about the psychic- I don't know how much i beleive with psychics, but don't think i'd have the guts to go so surely i'm contradicting myself?  

emilycaitlin/helen- hope your wedding anniversarys are lovely and that you get extra special presents of BFP's x

hi kate,rosie,caddy, and anyone else i've missed! 

Well as guessed i've started over analysing symptoms again. Ihave been really laid back all the time i was off clomid and know i can't help myself    I ovulated about CD 14/15 and i am on CD21 today. I am really bloated and can't get my jeans done up at all, but must be water retention as its everywhere- i couldn't get my watch on properly yesterday and had to take it off and my hand started tingling.Really tired too but sure its all a figment of my imagination. I lifted some flatpack furniture up the stair a couple of days ago and had fully convinced myself that our little egg had fertilised but i had over done it and there was no way our embie would survive.Why do we do it  

Have a good day girls and don't work too hard!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate I don't know why it's so long without clomid   it's so bizarre I am sure it has something to do with why I'm not pg  

Bubbleicious ( I used to get really bloated on clomid too, it's also a sign of pregnancy


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ooh sailaice i'm bad enough as it is  , do you really think it could be pg this early? I have my blood test tomorrow for progesterone and get the results in a few days so i am hoping for a good result.If i was pg would the test show it? I think i read somewhere that progesterone stays pretty much the same so know clues there then   I'm so impatient!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm the same   I have really calmed down lately, before I used to go crazy and drive everyone else on this thread crazy too!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around today - I've had a busy day.

Well, started spotting and cramping so AF is going to be here full flow tonight or tomorrow.   Luckily I have mefenamic acid from my doc this time so am hoping I can curb the pain a bit.

Sorry I haven't got much time for personals, but hopfully will catch up with you all more tomorrow.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

sailaice - Sorry for the bfn's.  Are you excited about Thursday?

Helen - that's weird that we got married a few weeks different!  We haven't anything specific planned, we usually go back to the hotel where we had our reception to have a meal.

Rosie 

Bubbleicious - Hope the results come back ok for you

Kate - that's good about having your own bay, you feel really proud of yourself when you have done it don't you?  I used to hate actually having to do it, but then think, that was ok!!

I Had a positive opk today (if I can rely on the tests I bought!!)  I'm full of a cold though, feel just like sitting on the sofa watching corrie, will have to try and liven myself up for bms though!!! 

Hi to everyone else,


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry to have been AWOL, but work has been pretty manic, as has home life! Good News is we've booked a holiday! We're going to Paphos in Cyprus in June  We're also booked to go away at Easter to the New Forest in our caravan and then at the moment, am trying to organise going to Edinburgh in August to see the Military Tattoo there - tickets are sold out, so will probably pay over the odds on Ebay, but have always wanted to go and see it and it is my 40th this year (and DH's)! Well after the ****e year, last year, I'm gonna make up for it this year!!

So what's been happening with you guys?

*Helen* - Great to see you in chat last night! Sorry to hear about AF arriving! Don't worry, I've had that more times than I can remember - take a test, only for AF to show immediately after  Also sorry to hear about your Nan.  2007 sounds like it'll be a good year - so well done for your positivity. Hope the HSG works out ok.

*Sailaice* - Not long till your appt now! Sorry to hear about the BFN 

*Emma* - Hope the psychic is right!

*Rosie* - Sorry to hear that you think AF is on her way 

*bubbleicious* - Keeping everything crossed for you - hope this is your month!

*Kate* - Hope you get some time off soon - you do seem to work too much! Excellent news about the IVF evening - Valaentine's Day too! 

*Kathryn* - Hope your clinic visits go ok and you are able to come to a decision about who to use!

*Mags* - Howz the No Smokng Campaign going?

*Emily* - Great news on the +ive OPK - good luck with the  - I'm CD10, so s'pose I had better think of doing some myself!!

*Jane* - Glad all continues to go well for you.

 to everyone else - hope you are ok?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girlies!

We are getting really quiet on here  

Tamsin that sounds like a fabulous holiday!! I have decided to book up too we are going to go to the Dominican Republic.

Emilycaitlin Hope you livened up for   I am getting excited about Thursday!!

Rosie you ok hunni?  

Well still no sign of the  no surprise for me   I so angry about my   up cycles. On the plus side though if she holds out till after Thursday I will start the drugs sooner for IUI  Have to find a brightside somewhere


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailiace* - Wow, the Domican - fabulous - only thing that puts me off places like that, is you need injections to go!!  Sorry AF is mucking you about... Grrrrr


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know yea   I'd probably have to give IUI a miss the month I was there too...


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

And what a beautiful morning it is......not! 

Sailace - this long cycle is like that one you had before and then I had a really long one. Well annoying. Although like you said, if it holds off you could start IUI this next cycle. How exciting. Keeping everything crossed for you, honey!  

Kate - brill news re the appt!  

Tamsin - great news re the hols booked. It is so nice to get something booked at this time of year to look forward to.

Emily - good news re the positive OPK. Hope you are getting down on it, as the song goes. I know what you mean about colds. That is another reason to hate this time of year. I go from never getting anything, to catching everything there is going. Hope you feeling better. 

Hi bubblelicious! I know what you mean about over analysing every symptom. It does not help on Clomid that there are so many bl**dy symptoms. Keeping everything crossed for you this month. 

Rosie - hope you are ok and nasty AF did not arrive for you. 

Helen - any news re the HSG? Hope you managed to "get lucky" and get an app.

HUGE HELLOS to everyone that I have missed! 

Me ok (despite germs). Was hoping to start a monitoring cycle with the ARGC once AF is here, but with all the stuff that is going on I don't know whather it will be possible now.  ( Bl**dy typical.  Am going to read all the updates on the ARGC thread and try and find out what is happening.

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Caddy 

It's so annoying isn't it   I hate it when the  thinks she can do what she wants!! 
I made a complaint today to BBC and also signed a petition about ARGC here it is

"I am disgusted by the biased programme aired by panorama last night that offended the very delicacy of my nature. I am seething that a show normally held with high regard would tarnish not only itself by twisting it lies and using a panel of jealous ridden so called experts to destroy the man who has completed so many peoples lives. I honestly feel that because of his high results a pack of bitter not as successfull jackals are trying to drag him down"


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Have to go and push a few applications through, so just a quickie from me.

Well AF is defo here, so just focussing on the next lot of Clomid now. Went to see the dietitian this morning and she didn't really tell me anything I don't know yet, just weighed me and said she wants to see how I do in 2 weeks doing my 'normal' routine, and keeping a food diary, and look at all that in 2 weeks. Seemed like a really nice lady and her scales were 5 lb lighter than mine, so bonus!   

Sailaice, I've also sent 2 comments to the BBC website, although only 2 have been put on there so far under Mrs P, Liverpool and R Phillips, Blackpool. I also intend on emailing my support to Mr Taranissi and his staff, writing a complaint letter to Panorama, Offcom, a letter supporting Mr Tarinissi's techniques and pointing out some shoddy practices that should be looked into in some of the less successful clinics, to HFEA, GMC and someone else who I've forgotten the name of. All this when I have more time of course!

All this talk of holidays means I have to add looking at my brochures for Mexico is getting put near the top of my 'to do' list!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, Sorry I've no time for personals,

Am back to work tomorrow after 10 days off   , really can't be bothered going, I know it will be really busy!
Speak soon!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok? Work was crazy last nite and never got a break in the 8 hours i was there! Also wanted to knock a doctor out called Kate as well      She was so mean to me!

*bubbleiscious* - sorry u are feeling not so good - hope the blood test went ok today?

*sailaice* - maybe thats a problem with ttc then if your cycles are normally this long. Hope u are ok today?

*rosie* - sorry that your AF has arrived.

*emilycaitlin* - i was so happy to be in charge of a bay even if it was only 3 people! It was a real confidence booster!

*Tamsin* - u will love cyprus - i have been there twice and loved it! I know im so excited about the open evening!

*Caddy* - sorry to hear that u dont know what to do about the ARGC - is it to do with the programme last nite? I have taped it but not watched it yet.

Hello to everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Aww, Kate - sometimes Docs can be really nasty to nurses - particularly if they know you're a student nurse - stuff her !!!  Hi everyone else, haven't been around much been soooo busy with other things.  We had another IUI, but it's going to be negative coz the sperm sample was absolutely DIRE !!!!    So, we're onto ICSI next month - bring it on !!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi nora 

So was your IUI abandoned?

Good luck with the ICSI.

With the doctor yesterday she made me want to cry or get angry so i got angry! Coz she is not worth crying over!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone ~ hope you are all ok over here.

Kate ~ sorry the doc was such a mare to you 

Bubbleicious ~ hope you are ok, so sorry about your business. Good luck with everything 

Sorry for not catching up with you all but stupidly busy!!!!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

No, we went ahead with insemination, Kate - but my Consultant basically said it will be a no-go !!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I see nora - so when do u test?

Hi lizzy hope u are well 

Kate xx​


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh god babes, I won't be testing, I'll just wait for AF.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh i see! Sorry - a bit thick me!

But i hope the ICSI works for u    

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Ladies!  

Rosie how are you emailing Mr Taranasi? I need to start saving for the Dominican. Are you excited about going on holiday? I'm sorry AF arrived  

Em hope you had a nice 10 days off! Hope it isn't too busy tomorrow.

Kate sorry the doctors were nasty to you hon. My cycles aren't normally this long, sometimes I think I don't ovulate.

Nora I'm so sorry that the   wasn't so good. Am happy for you that you are getting ICSI. Hope you have a positive outcome with this IUI though


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

That may be the case sailaice u never know hun.

Ok well off to bed now - hopefully be on in the morning before work unless i fancy a lie in!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls   

Where are you all hiding??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice im here!

The weather here is pants! Im on a late shift today!

What time is your appointment tomorrow?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

2.30pm.  

Weather is pant here too, I am just chugging through my water


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow    

Are u drinking the 2 litres a day? I dont get chance at work to even have a drink its such a joke!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep I certainly am drinking 2 litres a day. The person who never thought she would drink water   I really think that is why I lost 5lbs this week.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Quiet on here today, isn't it?!

Oooh, I hadn't realised your appointment is tomorrow Sailace, how exciting!  And congratulations on losing so much weight, that's fantastic!  I guess the water fills you up so you don't eat as much maybe?

FLaming Nora, I suppose you never know what could happen, but its good that you have ISCI to look forward to - good luck!!   

Hi Tamsin, it was good to chat the other night - it was mad on there with so many people though, really tough to keep up! And it got a bit heated at times.  Your hol sounds lovely, and June isn't that far away at all!

Caddy, I still haven't heard anything about my HSG - they're going to try to fit me in early next week, but I'm not holding out much hope. I'll just try again next month, at least I should be top of the list having waited four months by then!  I really hope your cycle at ARGC goes ahead, let us know what happens.

Hi KAte, sorry to hear the doctor was mean   You really should watch the ARGC programme, it was interesting and very thought provoking!

Well, got a really busy day at work today, need to read some papers before a mammoth meeting this afternoon   what fun!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It certainly is quiet Helen   Hope the mammoth meeting goes well!

Anyone heard from Janie or Magpie?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm at work, so can't stop on long, sailaice good luck for tomorrow, what time is your appointment?  Mines at 1.50pm, but am working so will have to come back afterwards!

The weather was horrible here this morning, but there's blue sky now, so hope it stays!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mines at 2.30pm!! Good Luck to you too Em


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Sailaice, you can send an email through the ARGC website under the 'contact us' part, so that's what I'm going to do. My mum has even written a letter of complaint to the BBC! I am looking forward to a holiday, but where I want to go in Mexico is expensive, so I know I can save about £200-£300 if I wait and find one on teletext. It just means I won't be able to book yet and won't be able to look forward to it properly unless I book it.   I'm just looking forward to a bit of sun so I can get out in the garden!  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!  

The weather isn't too bade here today - just a bit windy. Have started my 8th cycle of clomid today so just waiting for the     to come on.

Well, I'm going to write my complaint letter to the BBC and Offcom now and give them all I've got! 

Speak to you later girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Hi *Caddy* - When is AF due? Is it worth giving the ARGC a ring anyway? Reckon it'll still be BAU there
Hi *sailaice* - good for you for the all the complaints / petition signing! Any sign of ? How are you feeling about your appt tomorrow? Well done on the weight loss.
Hi *Rosie* - Mexico sounds cool. We did think of going there, but all the hotels only seemed to do All Inclusive? Plus am sure you'd need injections to go there?
Hi *Kate* - Sorry to hear about that Dr being mean to you...give as good as you get, that's what I say! Have you managed to watch that ARGC prog yet?
Hi *Emily* - How was getting back into work today?  with your appt tomorrow
Hi *Nora* - Sorry to hear the IUI didn't go as well as hoped... ICSI works for you!
Hi *Helen* - yeah it was busy in chat wasn't it! How did the mammouth meeting go?
Hi *Lizzy* - Hope you get a rest soon!

 to everyone else!

Well the mattress mambo starts again  ...had what looked like ewcm yesterday, but at only CD10, am not sure. Still, DTD anyway and will try to keep it up every other day and see what happens! Jeez I sure wish my luck would change....getting on for 3.5 yrs of trying since last m/c and nearly 7 years in total


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh my God!

I am so sickened and angry.

The journalist on Panorama posing as the blond seeking treatment is called Katy Morgan. She has a username on here (last active today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). She approached one of our ladies via pm looking for a story.

Please see the topic on the ARGC thread called "please read this".

What a nasty, evil intrusion into the  trust and solidarity we all have on here. I feel really upset by it.

Sorry for the rant, but this is appalling.
Hope you girls ok.

Love Caddy x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies havent msg in awhile hope you are all ok.just waiting for af to appear so i can then go on to the pill for tx....egg share.to be matched yet i think as i have to have second hiv yet which is due aroound 13th march...were all excited do those dances for me ladies

thanks 
hayley


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hayley it's lovely to hear from you   hope AF arrives soon, I am in the same boat waiting for AF to arrive so I can do IUI.

Caddy I am fuming that stupid women has had the audacity to pm our members!! Who does she think she is? I would like 2 minutes with her alone!! 

Tamsin mattress mambo    I hope you get pg soon chick   

Rosie I am going to email them. I still haven't had a reply from the BBC about my complaint!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Caddy*- just been to board and see tony has banned her - quite right too!

Thanks *sailaice* - trying to remain  

Hi *Hayley* - hope AF shows up soon, so you can get going with Tx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sailaice and Emily ~ good luck for tomorrow  

Caddy ~ i agree, it was a real intrusion and very sneaky. As Tamsin said, Tony has banned her account 

Hope everyone's ok,

Love and much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Tamsin, they do all seem to be all inc which is handy for breakie and lunch but we like to go out and about in the evenings, so that's why I refuse to pay the full brochure prices - I want as much spends to take as we can. You do need injections, but I've had all mine a while ago and most of them cover me for 10 years now, with just a booster after 10 years, so well worth having. 

Hayley, hope AF shows soon for you hun so you can get on with your treatment.

Sailaice, I believe they have been inundated (haa, haa!!!). Serves them right for churning out such bilching dross!

Caddy, it's bad enough that she poses as someone with fertility issues and takes up an appointment at ARGC that someone else could have had, but to come on here posing as one of us just adds insult to injury. Journalist scum like that should be ashamed of themselves!

Emily, good luck for your appointment tomorrow too.

Hi Lizzy and anyone else I've missed.    Best be off to bed now if I can get that darn cat in!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I hope you don't mind me popping back.

I just wanted to wish Sail and Emily good luck for today- see I'm still keeping an eye on you both  

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi girls, 

hope everyone is well this morning, I haven't had chance to catch up on personals. Just got back from fertility appt with some annoying,disappointing news   will be around after i've had something nice to eat.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi girls havent posted on here for a couple of weeks, had the god children over alot and also AF turned up at last on sunday just gone. OMG did she get her own back at being away!   i have since told DH that next month its his turn   

i havent read through all the posts ive missed yet (theres sooooooooooo many lol) but did notice about that journalist, cheeky bint. im hopefully starting a course that looks into media in the social sciences might get an insight in what on earth she was thinking. ohh  

anyways, im off into town before god kids come over, m,ight have them for the night today as their mum is having root canal done so i kindly offered heehee to have them over night  im sooo cheeky ill do anything to get them over here!

corrina xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi girls
I've been trying to catch up with the thread but failed!
Hi to everyone new  
Sailaice good luck with your app today I hope it goes well x
Will catch up soon x
Sukie


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Have calmed down now! 

Just a quickie to wish good luck to Sailace for her app! Hop it all goes well, chicky! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Salaice - good luck with the appointment !!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Emily, bubbleicious and Sailaice - look forward to hearing all about your appts....


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

*Sailiace* - really hope today went well for u 

*Carrie* - hope u have fun babysitting 

*Bubblelicious* - sorry you've had disappointing news, hope u r OK

*Rosie * - Mexico sounds lovely, been thing of going there myself, which resort do you go to?

*Kate * - how r u, when is your opening evening?

*Emily* - hope your appt went well too!!!!

Hi to *Sukie, Caddy, Nora, Tamsin, Hayley, Helen * and anyone I missed.

We went to Bristol for the open evening yesterday. It really put things in perspective as there were so many other couples there just like us, makes you realise how many couples are going thru this stuff. The clinic was great and not too difficult to get to which was one of my concerns, I would recommend open evenings to everyone as it was really like a free consultation followed by a presentation. I think we are going to have our IUI there but need to call our NHS clinic to ask them to send a referral letter, I feel bit guilty but have been told this is quite usual and won't affect my position on the NHS list. We will have first cycle approx April as I am 30 in March and we are going on holiday and want to start when we get back. Sorry for the me stuff but thought the info might help anyone else considering tx.

Speak to you all soon

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sailaice and Emily, how did your appointments go?

Katy, I haven't been to Mexico yet, but quite fancy the look of the Riviera Maya as it's not too far to the big coral reef. I'm still not sure though as we want to be able to go out, but don't want anywhere really load - want some quiet relaxation with nice restaurants and a few nice bars outside the hotel. Also like to do boat trips, see the ruins etc. 

That's a really good idea about attending open nights. They have one at my hospital, but it always seemed to be based around IVF. Did they talk about IUI at yours too? I might see if I can find some more near me.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I got given the choice of going to a different NHS clinic, and trying injectable ovarian stims or going to a private clinic for IUI, but the first step might be the injectable stims without IUI anyway, so we've gone for the first one.  Hopefully it won't be too long to get the appointment, so fingers crossed.  she thought it might work because the clomid hadn't worked every single month.

Katyloulou - Glad the open evening went well, it's definitely a good idea

Sailaice - I'll text you xx

Rosie - When is it you go to Mexico?

Bubbleicious 

Hi to Kate, Sukie, Caddy, Tamsin,Nora, Hayley, Helen and Carrie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls wow u ladies can chat!!

I cant keep up tonite so just shouting a hello!

Emilycaitlin and Sailaice hope your appointments went ok?

Kathryn - the open evening is on the 14th feb!

Speak soon

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Appointment went well. They said they were going to go ahead with unstimulated IUI but I told them  hasn't arrived and they have asked me to go back on Monday at 2:30pm and if she hasn't arrived they are going to give me something to make me have a bleed and think prescribing me clomid, which I really hope they do. 

Am a bit gutted that I might not have a stimulated cycle as I don't think it will work if its unstimulated and I won't get scanned as it will be unstimulated so that means I won't get my womb lining checked which I feel is a problem. 

I am having a hysterical evening, feel like I am going to break down. No idea why...feel like everything is useless and I will never get pg. Feel like I need to have a total meltdown, I am really struggling to hold it together.

Love Saila x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Saila

This whole thing is such a rollercoaster of emotions - we've all felt like you do, at some point.  You've had some positive news, that you are going ahead with treatment - but it's the start of treatment, and that is a worrying time.  Are you sure they won't scan you - I would have thought they would need to to decide on the insemination date?  

Nora
xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Nora  

Apparently not, they will just baste me 24 hours after LH surge which I will be detecting using OPKs. 

I feel much better today and if my luck doesn't change I am going to look at having a stimulated private IUI in September!

How are you hun?

Saila xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I see.  Well, look, give it a go and see what happens - you could well be lucky and hit jackpot.  How many cycles of unstimulated IUI are you going to go for?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi sailaice and nora, another quiet one today. How are you both?

sailaice- i have heard of a lot of women going for IUI and just being told to use opk's to judge basting day, although i would be a little worrier if it was me as i like to know exactly what is happening. I'm sure they wouldn't do it if they weren't sure, but it has to be you that is sure at the end of the day so do what you feel is best. The docs aren't always right hun xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Bubbles,

I am absolutely KNACKERED, I think this whole thing, psychologically, makes me very tired.  Can't wait till I get home tonight and snuggle on the sofa!! I've got sore boobs, so I know this cycle will be a negative  , but we were expecting that coz there was basically no sperm at the insemination when we had IUI.    So AF will be coming on Monday for me, and then we look towards ICSI.

I would've thought if Saila was on Clomid then they would need to assess her womb lining at some point  

Nora
xxxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

mmmm good point about the clomid

sailaice have you been tested on cloimd before via tracking at any point? If not i would DEMAND it! lol the womb lining can be thinned by clomid so i would want it checked although if you've had it checked before there may be no need x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, hope everyone is ok today.

Does anyone want to meet up on the 10th February at the Trafford Centre?  I realise the location isn't ideal for everyone, but we are so spread out, that it's going to be difficult to find somewhere suitable for all of us to get to.  At the moment, there is sailaice and myself going, you are all very welcome.  Im me, and I'll let you know the time and place xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow I haven't checked for ages and you have had quite the chat-a-thon  

Em yep count me in!! I am defiantely coming I think Rosie P will definately come too!!

Bubble I am going to be a bit more demanding I think, I am too nice   I have never been scanned for follies or womb lining and because  is only here for 2 days I might only have a thin womb lining.

Nora I hope you do get a positive and if not I will still keep everything crossed for you for ICSI! If I get prescribed the Clomid on Monday I will be having a stimulated cycle


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Wish I could join you, but too far for me   

I would think they will assess your womb lining after three months on Clomid, Saila


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was on clomid for 6 months before and they just gave me a prescription and sent me on my merry way


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i think its time to stamp your feel sailaice.... x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to   It's just when I get there I completely flake and the words don't come out!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

How many mg were you on, S? My friend's lining went down to 4mm on Clomid !!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Not feeling my usual self at the moment - am so shattered from working and studying and im not sleeping very well worrying about god knows what!  I have no enthusiam for anything at the moment so sorry for lack of personals - i am thinking of u all.

*Sailaice* - sorry that u feel upset about things - time to kick peoples butts i think - i really hope the IUI brings u a BFP. After ttc for probably about 4/5 years now im losing the will to keep going at times and just got it in my head that treatment wont work.

*Emilycaitlin* - im free on the 10th but have a feeling the trafford centre is about 4 hours from my house!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was only on 25mg which wasn't a lot but it kept me regular


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kathryn* - Glad the open evening was a success and good to hear that your private "go" won't affect your NHS "go" ! How exciting, 30th, holiday and then IUI! 

*Rosie * - I hear ya on the peace and quiet etc for a hoiday - the hotel we are going to is adults only!

*Emily* - good to hear the appt went ok -  with the stims, when the time comes. Thanks for the invite to meet up, but it's a bit far for me!
*
sailaice* - Sorry the appt didn't go quite as planned, but at least it's progress. Sounds like they will give you Provera on Monday? Glad you are feeling a bit better today - this TTC is a nightmare at times!

*bubbleicious * - What happened at your appt?

*Kate* - Sorry to hear you are feeling out of sorts today - I would say, oh well, it's the weekend, but I suspect you are working? 

to *Caddy, Nora, Emma, Lizzie, Sukie, Hayley, Helen, Jane * and anyone else I've rudely forgotten!

Well it's looking more and more likely that my NHS funded IVF, is slipping thru my fingers  I just can't see me ever getting to a BMI of 30, by Aug (when I hit 40, and is the cut off). So looks like I'll just have to battle on until a) I do get to BMI of 30 and have to pay or I fall PG again naturally.    Jeez what a depressing thought 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin why don't you join us on the belly club?? There are a lot of fellow FF's trying to lose weight. I am also trying to, I do slimming world  

I have been thinking about having a private IUI cycle at the Cromwell in Darlington.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin 

I think thats awful that they wont give u a NHS tx coz of your weight - we all should be entiled to a go free. It makes me so mad - as we have to pay as well. I am off the weekend - well am working tomorrow evening but only for about 4 hours!

Kate xx​


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

tamsin- DP's soerm was wuite bad but they told us when it was done 18 months ago that it was ok, which it clearly isn't. Feel like we've wasted 18 months now as we didn't know   will fill you in on details as soon as i can x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Emily, we're hoping to go at the beginning of June as I'll have finished the Clomid then and hopefully be able to move on to the next treatment. He said IVF was next, but I want to get my BMI down so I can get put on the list but try IUI whilst I'm waiting. HE seems to discount IUI though for some reason - he's said the same to one of my firends and it makes me wonder if it's just a way to improve the IVF stats as they are quite pants. I will defo be up for meeting at the Trafford Centre. Hopefully I'll have a new car by then, otherwise not too sure how I'd get there 

Sailaice, I'm now on my 8th cycle of clomid (100mg) and have never had tracking which I'm not exactly happy about. My consultant reckons that as it seems to be making me ov then just get on with it. If you're worried about womb lining then you could take selenium (I take Boots own with vit A,C & E - and the vit A is from carotene and not retinol, so is ok for TTC), and plenty of pineapple juice (not from concentrate and brazil nuts. All that selenium is really good for the old lining, and also acupuncture can help as it increases blood flow to the womb. I'd keep on about tracking when you go back until they give in! 

Kate, hope you're feeling better soon. 

Tamsin, have you ever considered asking for your GP to refer you to a dietitian? I had an appointment with one on Tuesday (as I can't do it on my own). I did start doing Low GI and exercise for 30 mins every day (or at least five days a week) and got my BMI down from 33.9 to 32.4, and am hoping the dietitian will give me some more help/ hints. My goal is to lose another 4 stone and I'm breaking it down into bite size bits (very apt!) for example I want to have lost 2 stone by the end of March. I need to get my BMI down to below 25 if I want to get on the NHS waiting list at the end of May. I'm also keeping a note of what I eat each day as it's the only way I don't cheat and stick to it. Good luck hun, I'm sure you can do it! 

Bubbleicious, does DH take any supplements? My DH takes the ones listed on here http://marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm. Apparently following this can really improve  in 3 months. Good luck!

Well, am going to take the Christmas tree down on Sunday as it's starting to look a bit droopy. Makes me sad though as it looks so lovely this year and I love the smell. I'm hoping AF will have gone tomorrow along with the pain, and if so I'll be getting back on that treadmill! 

Anyone got any plans for weekend? We're just having a nice quiet one snuggling down with the cats.

Rosie. xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rosie! I cant beleive u still have your xmas tree up!! Im feeling a bit better thanks  Not much planned for the weekend really!

I have my photos back from new years eve - here is one of them of me and hubby!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Kate I like the photo!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks sukie - u have changed your piccie as well - u look beautiful in your dress!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kate. I know, every other year I've taken it down exactly when I should and we've had rotten luck, so this year I thought sod it, I want to keep it up! So I did, although DH keeps nagging to take it down.  

I like your picture. I have one of us in fancy dress at New Year too, I need to upload/ download (no idea about technology!) them onto my laptop. I may have a go now!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rosie hope u can sort out how to download some piccies! I love photos! I have another one of me from new years eve and others of my dog but dont want to bore everyone!   

The fancy dress was pimps and hoes!

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell this technophobe how you put a photo in the middle of a post like Kate did?  

Kate, put some more on - I love piccies and certainly wouldn't be bored!

Thanks 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailace* - Awwww thanks for the offer hon - I was a member of the belly club, but I just have no willpower at the mo 

*Kate* - Yep, it is unfair, but at same time, I can understand their reasons for doing so. Although you'd have thought they could at least offer you one "natural" IVF cycle or something, e.g. no drugs! Glad to hear you've got some time off! Love the photo! - your DH's outfit is almost identical to DH's outfit - see below! C'use quality - and yes those are wigs!

*bubbleicious* - Sorry to hear that - sperm samples can fluctuate though, so let's hope they can advise you on ways to improve it!

*Rosie* - Yes, I have been to a dietician, but to be honest, didn't find them that helpful - told me what I already knew! As I said to sailaice, I have the incentive, but not the willpower right now! Not in the right frame of mind iykwim....I have to lose about 5 stone! Did lose almost 2 last year, but have put 1/2 - 3/4 of that back on again 

As for weekend plans, well DH informed me this arvo, that he is going out for a drink with his mate tonight afterall, (this morning he said he was too tired!), so he'll no doubt end up with a hangover tomorrow! Still, at least there's no work! I'll be in, watching Celeb BB, with a bottle of wine and on here no doubt! Going to buy a new bannister for the stairs and a new kettle and toaster tomorrow! Got a 15% off voucher for Homebase! Other than that, like you Rosie, snuggling with our 2 furbabies!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rosie* - You have to have a photo hosting site like photobucket, you can then upload your pics to that and then insert the pic in here!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh Tamsin  , I know what you mean, it can be so hard. I was like that all last year until about September, and to be honset felt there was no sense of urgency. I realise now though that he won't put me on the list until my BMI is down, and to be honest that frightens me. It's poo that your dietitian was no good. To be honest I'm feeling spurred on enough to do it on my own, but if I have to go to her to get weighed it will give me the incentive to really try. I have 4 stone 8 to lose and know it's not going to be easy. You are so right though, you really do need to be in the right frame of mind because it's flippin' hard work!

Hope you get your new bannister sorted. I think I'll watch American Idol and tape BB. Can't wait to see Jade's face when she gets evicted!   All this great friday night telly on at the same time!!!  

If you use one of these photobucket thingymyjigs, does it publish your photos on the website? I wouldn't like that. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Loving the photo's girls!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Love the photos!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, just a quick one to say - the photos are fab!! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Love the photos    

Hope you all have a good Sat night 

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just thought I'd pop by and say hello    Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Sending lots of     and   

Jane xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been around.
Been working my butt off!
Its been nasty flying in that wind, made me very sick!
Anyway on day 15 of cycle today, lots of crm and bbt was 37.4 this morning? (any ideas?)
Not charting cos having to play it cool for DH sake, but did a sneaky temp check while he popped to tesco 
My cycle was well long last month, 40 days, used to be 28 days b4 6 months of birth control.
Normally ovulate on day 15 (according to opks I did for 6 months in 2005)
But not sure now 
So I don't know what to think 
Have a chest infection or a bug or something, been in bed all day, feel really hot (spose temp could be cos of that?)

The good news is haven't smoked for 5 days  (prob why i have chest infection!)
Sorry its all me me me , feeling sorry for myself today.

Love Mags xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi 

Maggie Hope you feel better soon and well done on not smoking 

Tamsin I love the photos they are great!

Hi Jane I hope you are feeling a bit better x

Bubbleicious My dh's samples do fluctuate quite a bit but have been a lot better since he's been taking zinc and pycnogenol he swears by it!

Hope every one else is keeping well and lots of    

Sukie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well? Me and hubby have been sorting the house over the weekend so havnt been around!

I am loving the photos! Tamsin u both look great! Your hubby looks really good!

Ok one more photo then! But its just of little old me!

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Suki, trying really hard this time, could murder a cig at the mo!
You look so lovely in your wedding photo!

You too Kate, a real funky diva!
How do you put photos on hun? I could but my Blue on (he is my cat, im not being a wierd perv or anything )


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Maggie Keep going your doing great!

Kate what are you doing to your house clearing or decorating? Great photo how do you get them up. 
I can't even make my own gallery it keeps saying my photo's are too big and I have my camera on the smallest size


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!  

How are you all? I have another consultant appointment today!  

Love Saila xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Morning Saila

Good luck at your appt today, any sign of AF yet?

Mine is due 2m, all usual signs are here.

Catch up later when I'm back from work

      

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning girls! 
saila- hope your appt goes well, is it to discuss the next stage ?  And any sign of af yet? 

morning katyloulou, hope af stays away for you this month! x

I am due af in the next few days. I ov'd on CD15, and i think my luteal phase is 16 days so that would make it thursday. No af symptoms yet only sore boobs,but unusually they didn't start hurting until a few days ago wheras normally its straight after ovulation. Not reading too much into it though! Temp is still up at 36.69 (normal bbt is 36.49), so i am hoping it stays up there and i get a bfp! 

morning to everyone else!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sal,   good luck for your appointment hun!
Keep going Katylou, is not over yet! 

Bubbleicious, Ive been reading your diary, Its all soundind positive 
Can you help me? I don't understand my Fertility thermometer? thought my temp was 36.6 this morning but looking at yours I think I'm reading it wrong? Think its 36.25 and yesterday it was 37.38 (does that sound right?, I was really ill yesterday with chest infection) Have I ovulated yet? ahhhhhhhhh so confussed!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi babymaggie- it may be a little difficult for you if you have a cold or something it can interfere with your temps loads. The cold would have been to blame for the rise yesterday. Is your thermometer a fertility thermometer? Mine is sensitive to two decimal places. You'd need it to be this sensitve because some women only get a small thermal shift and it is much easier to see on a fertility thermometer. I use boots own brand. My temp stays at 36.49 after af up until ovulation. Just before ovulation it dips slightly, then when ovulation has occured it goes back up higher than before to 36.69. My temp has been a bit erratic this month and i've had a couple of 36.89's but only the odd day so there is still a distinct line on the chart.  I would expect your chart to be similar, but it must be to two decial places. Do you have a chart to log it on or are you just writing it down? Even if it doesn't seem to be making much sense at the moment i would continue charting and the pattern might become more clear. If not, at least it is something to compare to next month- if there is one! x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Hun,
Yeah it is a fertility thermometer, I have just been writing it down but think Ive been reading it wrong!
Never mind, ill chart properly next month if need be 
When I did my 6 months Clomid i used opks and i always got a positive ovulation on day 15.
My doctor put me on birth control to calm my PCOS for 6 months and I finished that last month which made my cycle 40 days (normally 28-31 days) so not sure how long this cycle will be or if I would still ovulate on day 15?
The strange thing is last cycle my nipples went a bit darker ,that made me think I was pregnant, I wasn't but this month already they are even darker already!
Just praying that my body is really ready for BFP this month?
Good luck babe,


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Hope you all had a good weekend? Weather is pretty yuk isn't it and set to get colder this week...as always snow is threatened, but not where I live 
Had some more retail therapy at the weekend..new bedding and curtains and a new kettle! Got the big O yesterday, (CD15) - well got my cramps anyway, so could have been Saturday, either way had it covered  - so back into the dreaded 2WW!!

*Mags* - no too au fait with temping, but I do know you are supposed to take your temp as soon as you wake up, i.e. have your thermometer right by the bed!  Keep up the anti-smoking campaign!! Well done, I can imagine how tough it must be

*Sukie* - loving your new photo

*Kate* - Loving the new photo! Nothin' like a god spring clean or are you decorating?! We get our new hall, stairs and landing carpet fitted on Saturday - can't wait! Anyone else watch Dancing on Ice?

*Sailaice* -  with the appt today - let us know how it went.

*bubbleicious* - Here's hoping  stays away

*Kathryn* - Sorry that it sounds as though  is circling 

 to all you other gals - hope you're ok?

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Tamsin,
Im trying really hard with the no smoking this time, have an alwful chest infection though!
Just been to loo and sorry (TMI) I have really good egg white cm today.
Does that mean IM ovulation now? about to or already have


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi babymaggie- probably means you're about to ovulate, and it can last a few days. Get babydancing!!!! x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh dear, been baby dancing for 2 weeks already!
Poor DH


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Re; the temping, I believe Toni Weschler says that you're supposed to do your temp first thing on waking, popping it in your mouth before a foot is even out of bed.  When I was doing it I always forgot - in the end I gave up doing it coz it stressed me out so much  

Nora


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nora , thats how I feel with the whole temping thing.
And I'm not the cleverest of girls being an air hostest and all, or is that an Air head?


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I may have 'made up' my temperatures sometimes too - coz I forgot them - too early in the bl**dy morning !!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well? I have been on an early shift today which wasnt too bad!

*babymaggie* - u have to go onto a site like photobucket first and load your photos onto there and then they give u an image code which u copy and paste into your post!

*sukie* - me and hubby were sorting out the spare room as it was a right mess full of power tools and boxes! Hubby put some shelves up which has helped! For the photos u have to go onto a site like photobucket first and load your photos onto there and then they give u an image code which u copy and paste into your post!

*sailaice* - how did the appointment go?

*Tamsin* - we were just sorting the room as it was a right mess and hubby was moaning that he couldnt play darts in there!

hi to *nora, kathryn, bubbleiscious* and everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone! So much going on as usual on this thread...

Kate, glad your shift was ok. Love the outfit!!

Nora & baby maggie, I found temping a bit stressful too and DH complained about the thermometer beeping   surely that's the least of our worries??   So now I just do it in the week of so that I expect to ov, just to confirm how long we need to keep baby dancing! Mind you, I know Toni W says to do it before you even set foot out of bed, but I've tried taking my temp later and to be honest it never seemed to make much difference. 

bubbleicious your temps sound very predictable, you lucky thing! Mine were all over the place and usually had me symptom spotting like mad. I read your diary - just wanted to wish you luck re the job!   

Hi Tamsin   best of luck with your 2ww   

Sailaice, how did your appointment go? Has the witch arrived yet?

Hi Janie, nice to hear from you - the scan looks fab! 

Hi to anyone I've missed - its so hard to keep up!

Well I heard today I wasn't lucky enough to get a HSG appointment this month. Still I must surely be near the top of the list for next month!!  Also, at least it gives me one more month to fall pg before it (silly silly silly but a girl can dream right?). Today is CD9 and Houston we have EWCM so where's that lovely DH of mine....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helen hope u are ok?

Sorry to hear u couldnt get a HSG appointment - i thought u had to ring when your AF comes?

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Kate

I did - AF turned up last Sat, so I phoned Mon morning. Then apparently they collect together all the calls they've had in the previous week, and sort according to how long each lady has been waiting, and fill up their appointments from there. So it depends a) how long you have already been waiting and b) how long the other ladies who also call that week have been waiting. In other words, I have no idea how long it'll take to get an appointment!

Just to make it worse, the nurse initially gave me an appointment for Thursday (my birthday!) then spoke to the consultant and phoned back to cancel it because it would be too far on in my cycle.  

Not sure really why I'm not more upset   I think because we've been told if there's nothing obviously wrong we'd have to wait until next Feb even to go on the waiting list! So I don't feel there's really any rush. 

ps blown you some bubbles hun!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helen 

Thats so annoying isnt it?!! Determining it on how long u have been waiting for a HSG! I didnt get in first time but luckily did the second time!

Thanks for my bubbles i will return the favour tomorrow.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Helen* - sorry to hear about the HSG and the mucking about...what waiting list is that ? For IVF? Hope you get on the list for next time...must surely be your time then!
*
Kate* - Spooky - we're planning on tidying our spare room next w/e! and DH is going to put some shelves up too! Our 2 bookcases are straining under the weight of all our books, so he's going to build something a bit more sturdier!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all,

i'm not writing a long post, as my internet has cut out 3 times on me already today, and it's so frustrating when a long post vanishes!!!

Helen - I had the same problem with my HSG, the month I could have it, the one person in the whole NHS trust that can do them was going to be on holiday, so I then had to wait for the next month!!!!!

Bubbleicious - That thermometer sounds really good, do all boots sell them?

Sailaice - How did yesterday go?

Hi to Kate, Tamsin, Rosie, Nora, maggie and everyone else xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies!!  

Em How are you? How is work too? Hope you internet gets fixed soon!!  

Helen I have had a HSG and it was fine   hope you get it soon!! Great news about the EWCM I hope you  .... 

Kate Do you prefer morning shift? I prefer getting up earlier as you have the rest of the day when you finish  

Nora I used to always forget to take my temperature   I have lost my thermometer now but am going to make a concentrated effort to find it. Not that I will need it now I don't think....

Baby Maggie you aren't a airhead   EWCM means ovulation is imminent I think   Just get lots of   .... 

Tamsin good luck for this 2ww   The retail therapy sounds really good!! I need to get myself something new, no matter what it is I always feel better

Bubbleicious I also had boots fertility thermometer. I agree it's much better with 2 decimal places.  

Katyloulou How are you? Hope your AF doesn't arrive!

Well, I feel much better about yesterdays appointment. I was prescribed Provera to bring AF on...they did a pg test first and although I knew it would be neg there was that little voice in my head saying "This could be it"   I have to take the provera for 6 days and then start 100mg of Clomid   and ring them the day I do that and they will arrange for a CD13 scan, then will arrange for me to be basted and I will get a pregnyl jab. I am also as of yesterday on the waiting list for IVF and it is 12 months long which I think is quite good!!

A very happy Sailaice


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailaice, that's great news!   Come on AF!!!  12 months isn't bad at all and I bet you don't actually end up waiting that long, as people do drop off the list and I think they tell you the longest time you should be waiting for (if that makes sense??).

Dh and I got down to some   last night, after abstaining all month in case I got my HSG appt   Don't *think* I've ov'd yet but not sure cos the battery is going on my thermometer - this morning it reckoned my temp was 35.54 degrees!! I don't think so!

emilycaitlin, what a pain! Sod's law, isn't it. Never mind, we'll get there eventually.

Tamsin, yes the waiting list is for IVF, if the HSG comes up all clear then we have to wait until we've been trying 3 years (Feb 0 before we qualify to go on the waiting list for referral. Apparently our hospital always refers to Hammersmith, I must do some research into it!

Hi everyone else  

Also I'd like some advice please girls. The registrar told us last time that if the HSG is clear they could try me on Clomid but that she personally wouldn't recommend it because, as I'm already ov'g, it wouldn't improve my chances by much at all, just a few percentage points. Having heard on here what the side effects can be like, I was going to turn it down - do you think I should just try it anyway?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - oh all sounds very positive...let's hope the provera does the trick and brings on AF....as Helen says, 12 months isn't long at all, but let's hope you don't need it, as the IUI WILL work!!   

*Helen* - Let's hope the  pays off aye!  Hmm not sure what to say on the clomid...I've always been told I can't have it, yet others with only 1 tube working, have! Like you though,not too keen on the side effects and guess wouldn't want to risk OHSS, as Oing doesn't seem to be a prob!! I'm due to get my LH/FSH and Progesterone tested next month, so we'll see what the CD21 test says!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so excited girls! I keep bursting into tears! I have Zita Wests Complete Guide To Getting Pregnant at home, I ordered it off Amazon and it arrived yesterday. I am going to stock up on my vits. Give up any alcohol (not that I drink any) and DH is going to be good to  I am going to treat my body as a temple!! Not looking forward to the side effects from 100mg of Clomid but it's a small price to pay


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok? Today i have a day off! Although after ive finished on here i am going to get dressed and do some tidying up and studying!

*Tamsin* - good luck sorting your spare room - it always makes me feel better when ive sorted something! Hubby put some really strong shelves up and i need to sort my study stuff onto it soon!

*emilycaitlin* - hope u are well? How annoying with your internet!!

*sailaice* - i prefer the late shift for some reason - i hate getting up in the morning but then also feel i lose my whole day! Early is ok i guess as once 3pm comes i know its home time! Thats great news about getting your AF started and getting on with the IUI - u could be pregnant in how long? Also 12 months for IVF is a really good waiting time.

*Helen* - after i had my HSG and a long wait to see the DR's again they said they would give me clomid even though i ovulate fine but they will probably scan u first then decide - although at my scan they picked up my endo and cysts and thats how i ended up having a lap and dye!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sailaice said:


> Give up any alcohol (not that I drink any) and DH is going to be good to  I am going to treat my body as a temple!!


Does that include ditching the ciggies too sailaice!??!?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

..... 

Only kidding. I intend to cut down first....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Naughty sailaice for smoking!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to cut down!! Honest!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Its ok saila i know its hard to give up - hubby has done really well with giving up but he is a boredom smoker!

I dont even intend to start - i see too many people admitted to my ward with so many problems which is mainly due to smoking!

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Girls, 
Day 7 of no smoking for me and boy could i murder a *** 
on nicotine patches but the desire doesn't seem to be leaving me.
In bed with what was a chest infection, now turned into a cold.
Have really horrid stabbing pain in right ovary which could be ovulation or nasty cysts getting bigger from PCOS 
Sailaice, sending  for all your body temple refurbishment!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Maggie I hope your cysts aren't getting bigger!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks babe, me too. 
Could be ovulation though it is around this time


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls im at my mums now and just taken her new dog for a walk! he is so cute!

Well done maggie with the **** - my hubby says he has felt worse since giving them up - has a cough, bad chest etc!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around... Life has felt like a dream recently! I'm going to my 2nd funeral this month next tues, my mom has been in hospital and I'm changing jobs... so if you add in the stress of ttc on top !! 

So I'm not far off testing again this month (or just waiting for A/F)... don't hold much hope as we didn't get much   in this month due to being so busy!... But I do have sore (.)(.)!! and I'm v v v v emotional (but that could just be the recent loss )... but fingers crossed anyway...

I will try and have a read through and catch up with everyones progress!

How are you all?

Sending loads of baby dust!  

Ruthie x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

No chance to catch up properly, 

Just wanted to say Saila I am so pleased that things are happening for you, it always helps to have a plan of action.

No AF for me yet, feeling tired tonight been busy in work.  Feeling very premenstrual too.

Will catch up with all the other posts soon.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ruth lovely to see u post  Sorry to hear things are not great for u - hope things look better for u soon  

Hi kathryn - no wonder u feel tired if work has been busy!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls!

Ruthie I am so sorry about your loss and can't imagine what you are going through. Time is a great healer and I hope that you start feeling better soon.   wish I could take the pain away babe  

Katyloulou hope it's not pms and it's baby hormones!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ruthie* - Great to hear from you hon...sorry that life has been so rough for you ......  stays away!

*Kate* - Must sent a pic of your Mum's new doggie!

*Kathryn* - Sorry to hear you are feeling premenstrual  As Sailaice says, let's hope it baby hormones!!

Well woke up this orning and we have SNOW!!!  Wahay!! I'm in heaven!! A fair covering of it too - will try and post some pics later! Only bummer is, I've got to go into London today for a meeting 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Girls 
LOTS OF SNOW!!

Ruthie I'm sorry that you are going through a rough time. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for this month x

Tamsin Thanks, Hope it's not too bad a journey to London x

Kathryn Good luck for this month 

Bubbleicious Hope you get a BFP!

Well I've stopped the reflexology for awhile and I'm going to try acupuncture next month to see if that will help!

Hi to everyone else, got to go and do some work 
Sukiexx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girlies!!  

We haven't any snow here! Thank god  

Sukie I am seriously considering going back to acupuncture. I am going to save up really hard for when I have IVF I want to be able to have it at least 3 times a week. I am also thinking of doing it my last cycle of IUI.

Tamsin hope your meeting is ok and you can come home soon and log back one


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well? We have snow too!!!

I am on a late shift today then an early tomorrow so dont know when i will be on here!

I picked my brother up from work last nite in my mums car - forgetting i can hardly reach the pedals in her car and was so scared driving the thing! My brother drove home as he is learning to drive and he was quite good!  Infact he has too much road rage already! So i told him off and said he will never pass his test that way!

Then i also rang the police yesterday about my car accident and the bloke went to court in november and pleaded not guilty to hitting my car and the case was deminished on grounds of no evidence!! Im so frustrated over this! The bloke was unisured, no MOT, no tax etc and so ive had to pay out to get the car fixed!

*sailaice* - that would be great if u could do the accupunture with your treatments.

*Tamsin* - i will try and post a pic of my mums dog as soon as i can! Good luck with your meeting today.

*sukie* - hope the accupunture works for u hun ive heard good things about it.

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Ruthie - really good to hear from you, sorry you have been having a difficult time.  I went to the open day at BCRM last week, I think u live in Bristol, have you ever been there?

Saila - Bet you are so excited that things are moving forward for you now, Hope u have a good day in work

Kate - How are you, working today?

Tamsin - We haven't got any snow here   . Hope your meeting in London goes well  

Sukie - Hope u are well, I used to have regular acupuncture and found it very relaxing but I didn't click with the acupuncturist, I found it difficult to talk to her so I stopped going, I have considered starting again tho with a different person, let me know how u get on.


Sorry to all those I missed but just realised I am late for work, got to go.
No AF yet but still feel like she is on her way.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Kate that is so fustrating that he gets away scot free and you have to pay for it all! 

Sailaice My godness three times a week must set you back a bit. I was thinking of going once a month! Is that too little?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *kathryn* im ok hun - my shoulder really hurts and keep putting deep heat on it but it still hurts - its been like that for about 2 years now! Im on a late today  Cannot be bothered though!

*Sukie* - i know its really frustrating!! The other driver always seem to get away with it - was hit by a drink driver about 6 years ago and it was me who lost out!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate I can't believe it was diminished on no evidence!! Wasn't the damage on your car evidence enough 

Kathryn  I hope that nasty  stays away!!  

Sukie it will set me back a bit but I just want to maximise my options because I will only get one go at IVF. I used to go once a week, every Tuesday it was


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats what i thought sailaice!! Has Danny rang u hun? (Mel's other half) She had a baby boy today!! Im so pleased for them ​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello girls,
I'm feeling really sorry for myself today 
Am sooo ill with bug and my body hurts so much.
I couldn't stand up this morning, My tummy feels dreadful.
Runny nose, stiff neck and feel sick!
CD 18 today, am thinking there is no way a little one could grow in my achy body!
Have to have a meeting at work cos Ive been off sick 3 times in 6 months.
Gonna tell them that I have been ill each time cos stupid girls fly with me with flu cos they are so b*oo*y scared of getting told off in these meetings!
If your stuck in a tin can with someone with flu, your bound to catch it! 
My temps been all over place and I don't understand them (please help if anyone gets it....)
CD15Ov 37.4 CD1636.6 CD17 37.6 CD18 37.1 ?

Sorry I'm moaning but I have "man flu" and need some TLC


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi baby maggie, sorry to hear you are feeling down   if you fancy a chat I'm here! 

your temps are erratic but if you have a cold or bug they will be and it will probably have been in your system for a few days before any symptoms show. It may be wise to wait until the cold has gone. Normally you would test your temp at the same time every morning, and before you get out of bed. I keep my thermometer on the bedside table and just reach out with my eyes shut for mine! The temps should stay ptretty much the same. If it helps, you can click on the link at the bottom of my sig strip and view my chart- just one example but my temps have been fairly clear this month and the chart even told me that i'd ov'd! x Good luck, am around if you fancy a chat x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Bubble.
I cant stop crying.
I never get down, im known to always be cheery.
I just feel so alwful and the whole ttc thing is really taking its toll.
6 years of my life with the same agenda.
Last night I couldnt sleep, imagining how to decorate the nursary.
I know we are all the same on here, we all want it so much but I just cant cope at the moment.
I feel so empty. so sorry for moaning on her but I feel I cant talk to anyone else.
Its only you guys that understand. x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

sorry you feel so down babymaggie   

I just posted you a long reply and then it told me i couldn't post as i wasn't logged in! Of course i was thats why it let me type my reply!    

I was just saying that yes we do all feel the same on here, but it hurts when you're going through all the emotions of it. I have only had 2.5yrs of this and it feels like a lifetime so i cna't imagine how you feel. The success stories are great but even when you hear someone say they were trying for years then got pg you still don't think it will happen to you- its always someone else! 

I now what you mean about the nursery. We rent privately and our spare bedroom is decorated with baby walllpaper. We can't decorate as its not allowed and its the room i spend all day in    

Hope you are feeling brighter soon, but let yourself go through these emotions- its all part of coping xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks hun.
Gonna take myself off to bed now and get out off this office/nursery for a while.
I really do wish you the best of luck for this cycle babe.
I think I'm just down because I'm so poorly at the mo.
Must stop the tears, its making my head hurt, I haven't done this in 2 years since my mis carrage.
Gonna try and be   when I wake up.
Thanks again. x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

baby maggie, bug hugs hun   just wanted to second what bubbles said, temps can be affected by a bug... but I don't agree that the temps should always be pretty much the same, some ladies are but some aren't and mine certainly aren't. I find temps can go all over the place from day to day, but if you keep a chart of them I can see a clear 'shift' around ovulation. 

Also, I often get a temp 'fallback' the day after ovulation, where I get one day of very low temp after my ov spike. For example, a typical month for me would be pre ov around 35.6-9, then one day at 36.4ish which indicates ovulation. The day after ov could be as low as 35.6 then they return to the 36.3-8 range until AF arrives.  So don't worry you're normal!!

Hope you feel better soon and good luck at your meeting.

xx

ps just read that back - hope it makes sense!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls!!

Baby Maggie I am so sorry you feel crappy! I am feeling irate and hormonal today too it is such a hard journey this one, make sure you don't put up with any crap at work meeting. Tell them straight... 3 times in six months isn't a lot at all! Go and have a lay down and sleep might make you feel better I know it won't completely. We are all her for you babe.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've not had a chance to have a proper catch up, but hope everyones ok.

Sailaice, I never knew you smoked!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

....who me?? 

Em can you find out for me if it is ok to take Clomid and Xenical??


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi girls,

am around in the background keeping up with posts.

babymaggie- hope you feel better when you wake up  

helen- no, you are right to be honest, if i remember back to some of my other charts some of them were all over the place! I know your temps are supposed to be fairly stable but have not met anyone who says they are   tbh i think this cycle has been the least fluctuating for me.

sailaice- you  thinking of clomid or clomid with IUI?


thank you for the     am still not sure what to think- i asked minxy and evenshe said to test   I think i will leave testing tomorrow to give af chance to show but if temp is still up tomorrow and friday morning i will test friday with FMU.Am so confused and hoping to god that this is it i will be so gutted this month i have built myself up again and promised i wouldn't    thanks again girls


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm taking 100mg of Clomid with IUI...well I will be when Provera works and  arrives! Hope you get a BFP babe


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

good luck for you then saila, thanks for my good luck i am storing it all up fro friday! will test then if af doesn't show x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bubble, Helen, Sal and all you other ladies 
Thanks so much for my chat earlier.
Have just woken up and feel better for my outburst.
I think I bottle it all up for too long sometimes 

Still feeling ill but Mums just called me and sent me a Big Hug down the phone which always makes me feel better.
I will go see her when I'm better, she lives in Spain and I do try and visit once a month so its long over due.
Just what the DR ordered, Some sun and mummy hugs. x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Baby maggie, those hugs are the best aren't they, never too old for hugs off mums. hey if you fancy a travelling companion i wouldn't mind escaping to spain   cheeky cow aren't i   

We are going to spain on holiday, which part does she live in? x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

She lives in Dolores its a sleepy town outside of Torrevieja (Alicante)
I grew up there so it is really going home for me.
I love it there but DH doesn't want to live there cos he doesn't speak the lingo 
You can come if you want!
Not for a while though sweetie, you shouldn't fly in your first 5 months of pregnancy and I have high hopes for you


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

aw thankyou!!!!! Its noce that you have two places you feel comfortable in, that is if you are comfortable here- i naught really just assuming like that  

Case packed, meet you at the airport..... unless of course i get a   Is there any chance that i we go now, that the witch may not find me?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, I like it here.
Miss the sun though, especially when its snowing here!
I hate being cold (and having a cold )

Meet you at the Airport in an hour 
Do you think we should tell DHs that we are doing a runner and not to tell where we are?
Or shall we just elope to be sure we are safe?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Nah, the DH's don't need to know, they probably wouldn't notice we were missing for a couple of days  

thing is i've only got £20 to my name at the minute- i can't see me getting very far   

S0d the witch, i've a good mind to put a rocket up her @rse and send her to the moon if she dares shwoing her face round here again  

I am like that too- am sat with DH's jumper on(which looks hideous as he is huge   ) with the heating set on 26 degrees to make sure i don't get cold!  Don't like colds either, but strangely since i went to weight watchers and lost a bit of weight and ate healthier i haven't even had a sniffle...

EMA,BHX or another? They are closest to me


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry Luv its Luton for me and for £20 its the baggage hold for you!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Look how clever I am   

Meet my boy "Blue" this is him in his xmas outfit 2005 !!!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

aaahhhhhhhh how sweet! I love cats, dogs anything really. We have just applied to a rescue home for a beautiful minature english bull terrier, the owners have split up and can't home her   . We are waiting to hear back to see if we are the proud adoptive parent of our new furbaby!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

He sounds lovely, what will you call him?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Its a she and her names Keira! here's a link. I think they are funny looking dogs but my partner loves them and had one before.

http://www.bulliesinneed.info/bt.php#Keira

so what do you think? x 

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

OH my gosh  she is a funny little thing, she looks like a real character!
Fingers crossed you get her.
Its lovely to adopt her, dogs really show there appreciation when they are loved.
Not like cats,(selfish little sh*ts!) although Blue did jump on the bed today and lick my tears off my cheek for me!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ah babymaggie that is so sweet   . I had a cat a few years ago he was my little baby. A real character but they are not at all as cuddly as dogs are they. They are very selfish and do what they want!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah Blue treats this place like a hotel 
Good luck babe, I hope you get your Kiera and your BFP 
When will you know bout Kiera?
Im off work again tomorrow, (rostered day off thank the lord!) let me know ASAP R.E your test


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Not sure when we will know, we sent the application a few days ago so i emailed them earlier to ask if they had received it- still waiting for reply. 

I am going to try my best to leave testing until friday. I have got over my addiction to pee sticks and have now resorted to taking my temp every hour    Not sure it would tell me anything anyway as it is supposed to be same time every morning but just for the record it had shot up again to 36.98!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

How funny, I have my thermometer in my mouth as we speak and wait for it........ my temp is......36.24


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

how is that compared to the others and what CD are you on. Have you used *edited by mod at all? It allows you to chart all of your symptoms and has a graph for temps too. Have a look at mine on the link at the bottom of my sig strip and let me know if its something you would be interested in! P.s Let me know if you can't view it too x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im on cd18 think I ovulated on cd15 last temps were 37.4 on day 15 then 36.6 (16) 37.6 (day 17) and 37.1 this morning.
I couldnt find your chart? it takes you to the site but wants you to registar.
Think Ill be better charting next month as ive not actully got a chart set up 
Can you tell anything from looking at my temps? (apart from I have a cold )


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hiya,

I can't tell a lot from your temps, have you got anymore from other days? If so, jot them down for me send me a pm and i'll chart them for you and see how they look. I didn't think you'd be able to get to my chart. Someone else has theirs on their signature strip and i can view theirs but was sure mine was not letting you in   will have to figure that one!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow girlies you sure can  

I grew up in Benidorm Baby Maggie, I went to school there and everything.

Saila xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All, 

Well got to London and back ok, with no probs. Sad to see all the snow had gone when I got home though 
Got my annual breast exam later today - my mum had breast cancer twice, so have been having yearly checks, for a few years now - mamograms start from next year..EEeeekkkk (Being rather well endowed in that dept, it ain't gonna be comfy!!)

*Mags* - Cute pic of your furbaby!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mornin Salaice,

I went to school in Torrevieja,
I really wanted to go to the school in Benidorm but if its the one Im thinking of, it was expensive and private.
My Mum wouldnt pay for it.
So I went to a spanish one instead.
Been back in the UK since I was 17, what bout you hun?

Thanks Tamsin, he my little Boo Boo


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Baby Maggie el colegio de Benidorm a que te refieres creo que es Lope de Vega, yo fui a Sierra Helada que estaba mas o menos donde Aqualandia  

Tamsin    for breast exam!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice - Eh?   

Bubblelicious - Keira sounds full of beans!!  It mad me laugh when it said you can take bones and pigs ears from her !!!

Hope everyone's ok, it's FREEZING here!!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Muy bien,
Es una colegio muy buena!
y pienso que tu hablas espanol mejor que yo?
Hace tiempo que neccesario habla!

and as you can see, my spelling is terrible.

Intiendo todo, hablando y escribe es un estoria differente!
Que mala, hablo como una nina!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

So then do either of you fancy teaching me basic spanish for my hols in april?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

This is WAY too confusing!!!!  I'm going to have to get a spanish dictionary!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry ladies 
Not very exciting, only yalking bout the schools we went to!

Bubbleicious, all you need to know for your holiday is.....una mas por favor!
(one more please) which can be said as many times as neccesary when sitting at the bar


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya ladies....

*Sailaice!* WOW you are a bi-lingual one! Would love to learn a language... hows that cute kitten of yours?
*emilycaitlin * - how are you??
*Heleno -* Whens your HSG? I've had one and it wasn't as painfull as I thought it would be.. I also think it helped to get things moving 
*kathryn, Sukie and Kate * how are you all?
Sorry for anyone I've missed off but things happen so quick on here!!

I may have some good news but trying not to get so excited.... tested early this morning (ticker says 27 days but I was 26 last month) so this being day 26.... we got a  but the one line is very very faint and because of the ectopic last time I don't want to get to excited.. eak..      Please stay!!!!!!!

Good luck to all those testing soon and loads of baby dust to those who are  at the mo!

Ruthie xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

aww ruthie thats fantastic!!! Really hoping that your embie sticks and you are posting with another BFP asap. When will you test again?  xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie!!      Oh MY GOD I am sooooo happy for you!!! My kitten goes to her new home in just over a week!   but it is all good as I know the lady really loves her! 

Baby Maggie I work speaking it all day everyday so it keeps me up to date. Did you like any spanish music? I loved estopa and... camela   oh and a smidgen of monica naranjo.

Em did you check out the Xenical and Clomid?

Bubbleicious when you need a waiter just shout " GUAPO " pronounced waappo


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

sailaice- i know thats probably naughty youll get me into trouble    

I liked shakira once upon a time does that count


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's not naughty!! Honest


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Bubbleicious and Sailaice.... I'm so frightend to get excited as it is so early! and it was so faint (but there)... I'm going to test again on Sat and then try and go to GP on Wed as I have a friends funeral on Tuesday... Or do I call my consultant directly... not sure if I need to be refered again by the GP?

Sailaice -  I would find it soooooooooooooooooooo hard to give the fur-baby up!
R x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know but it is unrealistic to keep her. Plus she was never really mine, I was just giving her the best possible start in life and finding her a wonderful forever home.

I am so excited about the BFP. Doesn't matter how faint it is it is still


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ruthie,
Congrats again   

Sailaice, I used to like Macano , do you remember them? pretty short haired lady, with lovely voice?
Do you teach spanish then? Am I a bit slow and thats common knowledge? 

Bubble, did you get my PM this morning?

Good morning Emilycaitlin


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i did thanks,sorry. I was just going to tell them that i had an appt the first day like you said then say that i have to go for tests, but i still can't help thinking that is won't go down well the first week  

just had a barney with DP on the phone now great all i needed


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't worry bout your employer hun,
There is nothing they can do or say about.
Just work really hard and show them how fantastic you are.
I did it for a year and because they didn't know what was wrong with me and I kept smileling, they were really good bout my time off.
(i think they thought I was dyeing or something )

You and DP will make up, just explain to him how you really feel. 
x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

babymaggie- i daren't explain how i really feel this time- i hate the fact that he is still smoking 20+ a day! It is his SA that is bad yet i am taking drugs to make me ov when i already do   I understand that it is hard and after all is an addiction, ruled by brain chemicals etc, but i just want him to TRY. He has tried before but is REALLY highly strung and is stressed because of the business stuff that happened. I explained just that there is always an excuse and will always be stress in our lives so that is not an excuse. I have never put any pressure on him before and have always been supportive if he has started smoking again but the giving up only last about 3 days anyway. How do i explain that this is making me feel so helpless and resentfull. I don't see why ttc isn't incentive enough when he knows how much we both(supposedly) want is and he sees how much i hurt   

i feel so selfish for moaning at him now, don't spose he can't help it really


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh sweetie, Its your turn to be sad today 

You should tell him exactly what you just wrote cos it makes perfect sense.
Maybe if its too hard, write him a letter and leave it out for him.
Obviously telling him you love him, (unfortunately men hate to think they are to blame for anything!) so you have to be careful how you word things.
Maybe meet him in the middle for now and get him to agree to try and cut down to 10 a day?
You guys sound like you need a fun night out, not talking bout kids.
When DH and I fight, I always try and recreate what it was like when we first met, when we had not a care in the world.
Give it a go babe and if you need us we are all still here for you.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks babymaggie, maybe we do need a fun night out, but we only get the chance at weekends and we have his daughter  

he wouldn't cut down. He tried, didn't work.....He said he was only smoking about ten a day but i'm sure it was more and he doesn't even realise how much he smokes, but when i say its best that he starts trying to keep track by writing it down he doesn't bother


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Keep talking babe, thats all you can do.
Get a babysitter for a few hours or wait till DD goes to bed and then get a takeaway, bottle of wine, light all the candles in the house(be careful not to start a fire )
Put on nice music, dress up nicely, sexy undies etc.
Just tell him you love him loads and you need his help more than ever at the moment, and if he doesn't co operate he is getting no jiggy for a month


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Baby Maggie I did like Aire but I think that is the only one of theirs I heard. I can still remember the words   I don't teach, I deal with lots of spanish companies where I work.

Bubbleicious I am sorry that you and DH have had a barney   Does he take all his vits to improve SA?? Wellman, selenium, zinc etc


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi sailaice- i have asked him to take multivits, selenium with a,c,e and zinc but he doesnt remember to take them. Foud out the other day he has been taking TWO multi vits a day! He said he thought he should take two cause of his size but i told him off!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I keep mine in my bedside cabinet. DH always brings a drink to bed so as soon as he gets in I have them lined up and ready for him to open his mouth as I chuck them down his throat, honestly why I am trying for a baby when I have one is beyond me


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

good idea! I have mine in the kitchen cupboard, have decided to change taking them to a night time and when i give him his tea he can have his concoction of vits too!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

girls,
do any of you get lots of cm 5 daysish after ov?
Mine had dried out, but just been to loo and its back, thin and creamy?
Do you think maybe I didnt ov on 15th and its happening now?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

BABYMAGGIE- you can get two ov dips on chart to indicate maybe no ov last time but your temps would be needed to back this up    Is it clear and stretchy? or creamy and lotiony cause fertile mucus is like egg white xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I get the creamy one after ov


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

My word you lot can't half talk!  And in different languages too!

Ruthie OMG how fantastic!!!       It's way past time we had some more   on this thread!     good luck for Sat testing, let us know how you get on.  I'll keep everything crossed for you!

I still haven't had my HSG, I have to wait and try again next month but there's no guarentee I'll get an appointment. I'm still hoping against all past evidence that I'll fall pg and not have to have the HSG at all     

Anyway, none of it matters today, I'm in a good mood cos ITS MY BIRTHDAY   I'm 30 today! Feels fine to me  

Sailaice what's happening with your tx, are you going to have IUI this month? Did the witch turn up?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks ladies 
Its creamy not clear so I must stop worrying and just get on with it!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR HELEN,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks bubbles!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

maggie- at least it is a sign that everything is happening normally. You said you had EWCM on CD15 didn't you? So you prob ov'd the day after. When are you expecting af then now? x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I missed that, sorry Helen.

Happy birthday dear helen, happy birthday to you!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Happy Brithday Helen!!!!!!!!      

baby maggie  - I hardly ever get creamy cm.. and this month I had hardly any cm! Also it did stop right after when I think I ov'ed... but it changed every month!

bubbleicious - If I didn't throw them in SP's mouth then he would never take them!

R x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah had ewcm on 15th, had jiggy 15th and 16th 

AF could be around the 2nd but not sure cos cycle messed up last month.
Lengh was 40 days instead of 28.
So who knows 
Never mind ill test on 40 days if normal AF doesnt come (which Im sure she will!)


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ruthie- good job we are on hand to drug them isn't it?    they would never know what we are feeding them, could be anything   

sorry about previous rant guys, am much chirpier this pm and i haven;t dried this month at af arrival either! I have follie tracking this month and DP has repeat SA so all go!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

babymags, i would expect af at your normal 28 days ish as you have clear signs that youve ov'd. Good luck!! x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks my lovely,
Im glad you  are feeling cheered up 
Good luck to you too. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Bubbles - 

Helen - Happy Birthday!!! 

Ruthie - That's wonderful news!!  Fingers crossed for you!  Don't let it put you off coming to The Trafford Centre!

Sailaice - What's xenicol?

Babymaggie - Fingers crossed for this month!

Hi to kate, Tamsin, Nora and everyone else


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Sorry I have not been around. Been travellling a lot and off again tomorrow.

Just wanted to say a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Helen      . Hope you are having a fab day!

Congrats to Ruthie re the BFP!     . What fantastic news. Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen      


Still no sign of AF!!    getting annoyed now, just going to take my 4th Provera! Xenical is a weight loss drug.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

I can't keep up   

*Helen * -      

*Ruthie* - So pleased for you, congratulations   

*Sailia* - Sorry AF still hasn't showed, v impressed with your Spanish, I tried to understand it but couldn't remember much, I did Spanish A Level

*Caddy* - sounds like you've been busy, hope u are ok

Hi *Babymagpie, Bubbleicious* and all those I missed

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All!

Well all went well at my annual boob check - gave me the delightful news that my 1st mammogram will be late August! Can't wait! Not! Still, am lucky that I'm being seen earlier.

*Helen* - HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!   Hope DH is spoiling you rotten? So what   did you get? Are you doing anything special to celebrate!? Going out for a meal? Having a party? Have blown you some bubbles!

*Ruthie* - Many congrats on your  hon....keeping everything crossed for you, that the PG test lines get stronger and more importantly this one is a keeper

*Caddy* - Hi ya...howz life with you, apart from being busy!?

Hi *Emily* - how are you?

*Bubbleicious* - sorry to hear you are having probs with DH..annoying when they won't play ball aye! Hope he see's sense soon!

Hi *Kathryn* - hope all is well with you?

 to *sailaice, Emma.b, Nora, Mags, Kate, Rosie, Jane, Sukie, wishing4miracle, Lizzie, emma pp....*

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Helen Hope you had a lovely birthday  

Ruthie that is great news hope you get a stronger line tommorrow x (there's hope for us all) 

Kate you are unlucky to have been hit twice and them both got away with it  Maybe you'll win the lottery and fall pregnant with twins to even the balance 

Bubbles sorry to see that your AF has come  

Sailaice good luck with the extra acupuncture hope it makes the difference 

Jane and Liz how are both doing?

I hope everyone else is keeping well?
Sukie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Still no bloody AF arrrghggghhhghghh


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning lovely Ladies 

Sal, How late is the witch now?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - how frustrating - when do you stop taking the provera?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tomorrow is my last Provera    Stil no sign of the rotten . CD51 today


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

sailaice- sorry to be so completely dumb and ignorant but is provera supposed to bring on a bleed? I have heard women talk about it saying that they have not had one until a week-10days after coming off it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know       but it works sooner too. I really thought I would be starting Clomid this weekend!

PPS Bubble your not dumb or ignorant


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sal,
heres an AF dance for you..........            

Hope it works.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

AF stop being an  ! i summon you to sailaice right now!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hows you today mags?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Your a much better dancer than me! 


Im not bad thanks sweets 
The cold seems to have got much better,
Have an upset tummy, but I think its just stress.

Waiting for an implantation bleed now, never had one of those   
How are you poppet?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Fine thankyou! Much more sprightly today 

Sorry you are feeling   if it isn't me its you eh?!  

Can't say i am a better dancer though   have you heard lee evans' sketch on uncle knob head at the family parties? That'd be me  

Hope you get an implantation bleed- i convince myself every month- "well, i can't be pg i haven't had an implantation bleed!" 

This journey sure does make you


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I love that sketch, Its not Lee Evans hun its Peter Kay 

I want a prize please for being the most neurotic on the site this month!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

you girls have made me laugh!! So glad I have you for support!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

trust me to get it wrong- see what my attention to detail is like- i mean how can you mix those two up??   

mags- have you seen the lee evans sketch about the british travellers on aeroplanes?   Knowing me its probably billy connelly or something


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi u girls i cant keep up with u!!

*babymaggie* - Hope u are feeling better? My aunty lives in Spain!

*bubbleicious* - When r u going to spain hun?

*Helen* - Happy birthday for yesterday.

*Tamsin* - Glad the breast exam went ok.

*Ruthie* - congrats on the BFP.

*Sukie* - i like your theory of me winning the lottery and having twins! That could make up for it!

Hi to *Sailaice Emilycaitlin Caddy Kathryn* and anyone else ive missed!

I am ok - feeling sorry for myself as always! Fed up with studying!

Speak soon

Kate xx​


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

kate- am off on the 15th april, didn't want to go much later as taking DP's DD with us- her first time abroad! We went two years ago the same week and it was  SCORCHING!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I might have a long weekend this year in spain... it's so hard sometimes with breeding the mogs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry girls, 
Just popped out to Tesco and got all the stuff you need to make Susi 
Has anyone ever done it b4? you need lots of stuff 
Even brought a rolling mat 

Bubbles you make me chuckle   
I cant remember the Lee Evans sketch 
Tell me all about it 

Sal, Lets all go to spain on a bender    
We can all stay at Kamac aunties   (still got a bug babe, but getting better thanks, and the moods are improving too )

Come on girls ....... "oh we off to sunny spain a viva espana!"


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

mags- well i'm not coming with you. you had my hopes up yesterday and i waited at the airport for 6 hours before i realised you were joking, suitcase packed too. I'd even changed into my bikini ready


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

You was at the wrong Airport.
I told you LUTON


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

bubbleiscious - have a good holiday when u go  I want to go out soon as i miss my aunty!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll give you gals a  as I fly over Spain en route to Cyprus!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im back!
My sushi was lovely 
It was more a massive yule tide log than a roll,
I put far too much stuff in it and then ate the lot!
The wasabi was really hot, think i killed the remaining cold virus with it.
I also burned all my nasal hair out in the process.
Highly recommend trying it girls, very theraputic!


Come on Tamsin , the more the merrier!!!

Where does your Auntie live Kamac?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no...... feel really ill!
Just had hot flush and had to sit down.
Feel really sick!
PLEASE DONT LET ME HAVE POISIONED MYSELF!!!

Also I just had to take my bra off (which is very bizzare as I hardly have any (.)(.)
they felt like they needed to be free!) 

MUST GO BACK TO WORK


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Baby Maggie those sound like symptoms for something else??  

Just wanted to say I'm having  my bloods on Monday to see if everything ok as I'm in very high risk of another ectopic.... Thank you for all your support x I wasn't sure about keeping posting here as I didn't want hurt anyones feelings with the BFP... I will come on a again in a week or so with a quick update xx

Thank you so much once again....

Much love (not out of the woods yet) Ruthie x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bless you Ruthie, 

Please keep posting hun we want to know everything.
We are all here for you, good or bad news.
(Its gonna be good though sweetie just keep positive )


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

RUTHIE DONT GO!!!!!!!   you can stay as long as you like   

mags- Blimey you're not safe are you?   trying to poison yourself. You let them free?! I wear my sports bra when they hurt like that cause they feel heavier unsuspended


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I only have little "A" cuppers, I really dont know why they think they are special all of a sudden? 

Still feel sick, think I still have this darn bug (although the Sushi is repeating on me)
Im such a greedy fat cow, I ever just have a little of something, it has to be all or nothing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi girls 

I want to go on holiday now after reading all the posts! 

Ruthie did you test again or are you still going to test tomorrow? Let us know how you get on, we are all behind you and would love for you to keep on posting here 

Kate Fingers crossed my theory will come true for you or at least part of it 

Sailaice Hope the witch comes soon x (loved the dances)  

Maggie I meant to say the other day Blue is soooooooooo cute! 

Had my induction at the gym today, I'm trying to be good 
Sukiex


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

mags- i only had 'B cuppers' until i went to see a man in london     now got a couple od 'DD cuppers'


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello Ladies,
this is my first post on this thread I am not sure if this is where I belong but according to Clearblue opk I have ovulated this month, well I saw two blue lines (wed & Thur) and I have wore my DH out this past few days with BMS....Did Opk test today again and no blue line, but quick question do I need to have BMS  again tonight?  and am i offically on the 2ww? PS this is the first time that I have seen two blue lines since DS was born 12/05, so am really excited.  I have appt with Gynacologist 12th Feb so I hope and pray that this might be my lucky month.....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girlies!!!

Mary welcome to the thread  they're all a bit nuts but they have good hearts 
Since we are talking about boobs I have DD's too but did go and see anyone 

 ​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh my goodness.....you can all chat!! 

Ruthie ~ great news....congratulations!! Good luck for Monday  

Helen ~ HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY for yesterday....hope you had a fabulous day!!

Kate ~ bad news about the car, thats so annoying. My car was hit by a bloke once who stopped long enough for me to tell him he had hit my car, then drove off. And guess what....they let him off because he said that I'd said there was no damage (lie) and _I_ got read my rights because i'd forgotten to change my driving license to my married name!!!! Even the policewoman who did it apologised for having to do it 

Sailaice ~ hope the wicked one appears soon 

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry my catch up is a bit rubbish but Ugly Betty is about to start and its my new favourite show 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't seen that yet, but it does look funny.

I'm on nights tonight    Am tired already!!!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh thats it girls kick a girl when shes down! 
DOUBLE Ds DOUBLE Ds! mine are just only out of double As 

Hi Mary and welcome to our 2ww 
After your positive ovulation you had lots of BMS, so it all sounds good to me 

I am on day 7 of my 2ww and I count that from ovulation day.
Hope I helped? 

UGLY BETTY? its getting better, I do have to watch it


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Baby Maggie ~ it's not just me then.......let's just say i'm not gifted in the boob department either!!  

Mary ~ sorry, forgot to say welcome hun....good luck 

Have a fab weekend everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok? Me and hubby have been sorting the bedroom today and it looks really good - got rid of loads of rubbish!

lizzy - how annoying with your car as well - i hate it when ppl try and get away with things!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Reading FC are currently winning 2-0 in the cup!!   

Kate xx​


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi  GIrlis
Have just seen the adverts for ugly Betty over here, is it worth watching? and I too can boast the DD (natural may I add).......

Mary


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all,
Mary welcome! Ugly Betty is worth watching, I watch it religiously.

I'm another A cup I'm afraid, but hoping to get preggers and they'll get a bit bigger (if only for a while!) 

Sal Is £40 about average for a session of acupuncture? Any sign of your AF?

Hi Lizzy how are you doing?

Hi Tamsin, Nora, Emma, Kate, Janie, Ruthie, Liz, Kathryn, Maggie, Emilycatlin, Caddy, Bubblelicious, Helen and anyone else I missed.
Sukie


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning girls! Well afternoon actually i've been a bit of a lazy mare today  

mary- I'm jealous   I bet your DD's are better than mine, i don't think i look a DD at all, more like a small D cup but they do look very natural as i was careful not to go too much bigger than my natual size. Thing is i didn't realise how difficult it was to get bra's. When i was a B cup it was fairly easy and now i have to choose carefully and la senza is a god send. Not keen on a lot of the designs on the bigger cup as they come up round your neck  

I havent seen ugly betty yet, normally three of us in at the weekend and i don't get my own way with the tv  

Sal- you had a visit yet? she's arsing you around this time isn't she?

hello everyone else


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

Have been at work this morning and just got back from the pub! Me and hubby are getting a takeaway later so will be good 

Catch up tomorrow

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quick post to say hello and that I haven't forgotten you. DH has been gone for 3 weeks. He is due home on leave on the 25th March. It doesn't seem that far off now. AF arrived yesterday, it was really strange because I had forgotten all about it and woke up wondering why my stomach was aching. It's the first time since we started ttc that I haven't been stressed leading up to it. I'm really hoping this break will do us good.

Ruthieshmoo-       

Emma x

p.s very jelous of all you DD's I am only an A!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey girls!

Hope you had a good weekend!

Still no sign of AF.. I am so angry


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all!  Where are you all today?

Sailaice - How many days late are you?  Are you sure that the test you had done at the clinic might not have been a bit early?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My last period was on the 6th of December    I have taken the provera now so I am hoping I am not pg.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you been this late before?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Hope you all had a great weekend? Well carpet on hall, stairs and landing is now down and it's bliss! Fitters didn't turn up until just before 1pm though, so most of day was wasted  Oh well! Yesterday, we just went to Lakeside to get a few bits. Oh yes, I'm a natural DD / E gal too. 

*sailaice* - what a bummer that  has still refused to show

*Emma.b* - Glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed about TTC

*Kate * - Hope the take-away was good!?

*Mary * -  and Welcome! Fingers crossed for you this month

 to *Emily, bubbleicious, Helen, Lizzie, Mags, Ruthie, Sukie, Caddy, Kathryn & Nora*


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep I was this late in April last year. Its so depressing.

Tamsin glad your carpet is all fitted!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Cycle Day / 2WW check.....

I'm CD23 / 8DPO..........where are you all?  Anyone due to test soon?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

*emma.b* - glad u are ok and sorry AF has arrived but thats a positive thing if u were not thinking about it.

*sailaice* - stupid question but why are u waiting for AF? Is it to start the IUI?

*Tamsin* - bet u are glad u have carpet now?!! The takeaway was yummy but feel so naughty for it!! I am CD 20 i think and my cycles are usually 29 - 32 days.

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Tamsin - AF is due tomorrow, but think it will definitely show its face, lots of cramps and backache and have been really hot, temp was 37.6 today!!

Kate - How are you?

Emma -  

Sailaice - Fingers crossed she arrives soon, put on your best knickers, she's bound to then!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin  Hope u are not working too hard? I have an essay due in this week and as usual have left it to the last minute! I just got an essay back for the biology and got 76 so very pleased   

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Evening,

Ruthie how did you get on today? I hope it all went well! x

Emilycatlin 

Kate well done on your essay 

Sukie


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie before bed (ever heard that before??   ) 

Good luck Ruthie - please let us know how you get on with your blood test!

Sailace, so sorry AF is playing you up. I find white knicker or planning to go for a swim usually does the trick! Or anohter pg test  

Kate, wow well done on your essay!   That's a fantastic mark!

emilycaitlin, do you find your temp goes up before AF then? Mine usually goes down!!

Hi Tamsin! Day 15 (I think - not really kept track this month   ) and not sure when I ov'd, probably day 10/11... had a couple of days of spotting and AF pains so of course I'm convinced its implantation   will I never learn?  When are you planning to test?  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing well!  Thanks for all your birthday wishes - I had a great day and weekend, my lovely DH gave me a pink ipod nano and a gorgeous necklace


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girlies  Have just got in from babysitting - they all stayed asleep which is good!

*Sukie* - thanks hunny 

*Helen* - Glad u had a lovely birthday and your pressies sounded really good! Im really pleased with my essay mark as im usually so rubbish at them!

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Been working my butt off again!
On standby 11 till 8pm today so sure ill be on here all day(unless I get called out!

Poor Sailaice, I really feel for you 

Tamsin, Im CD24  Af not due until CD28, have all the symptoms of AF and im really hot too!
My temp always goes up b4 she arrives 

Where is everyone? very quiet on here?

All this talk of big boobies, making me want to go under the knife!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi My Lovelies  

First of all I am sorry to be such a moaner lately   Still no sign of  and I still feel depressed   but I'm going to shut up now!  

Helen I think I might go for a swim.... I am going ice skating on friday so I am going to fling myself all over and force her to arrive   I've got an ipod too!!!

Kate yep I am waiting for it so I can start IUI well and the clomid      with the essays!

Em I've got my silkiest knickers on which generally only make an appearance for u know what   I feel like I am sliding all over  

Tamsin good luck   

I fancy going under the knife too Maggie. I'm thinking bum, tum and thighs!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*sailaice * - Sorry to hear AF still hasn't showed....as Helen says, perhaps try doing an HPT?? Last provera wa Saturday right, well surely she should arrive soon, although I've read it can take up to a week or more 

*Helen* - sounds like you had a good birthday, with some nice  As to testing, hmm well  is expected on Saturday, so if nothing, I'll test Sunday! (But somehow I suspect I won't need to!!)

*Mags* - Hope the  stays away! I *thnk* your temps are supposed to gradually rise prior to AF and then it's dips sharply, which then brings her on?

*Kate* - glad the kiddy winkies played ball and let you get on with essay?

Have a good day all

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope I am not pregnant anyway Tamsin after taking Provera god knows what effects it would of had on my unborn child, anyway the hospital did one last Monday...they're very sensitive and it was neg.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

In that case try not to worry sailaice, she'll arrive, when she's ready!  In the meantime, sod the diet and have a chocolate fest!!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work, so it's just a quickie,

Sailaice - has she arrived yet?

kate - That result is brilliant!!!!  I wish I'd have got  results like that in my training!

Helen - I think I've got a temp because I feel like I've got a bit of a chest infection, having lots of cm (sorry), so AF definitely on the way!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

God I have had the most stressful morning!!      I hate work  

No sign still, I emailed the fertility nurse at my hospital and no reply as of yet. Hope they ask me to come in and give me something else to bring her on!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls,
Not been called yet  
Am in bed, been there all day got the blues again today.
Got that horrid stinging feeling in lower back yhat I get b4 AF comes 

Whats everyone doing this weekend?
Im out with the girls, gonna get    really need some fun.
Will do a test first if AF doesnt come but she def on way!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sailaice - Have read one or two places that say "AF is supposed to follow within 2 - 10 days after taking your last tablet."

Loks like you've been doing some posting on here about AF delay, but here is another thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81329.0 that you ma have missed?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin     Thank you so much for finding that post for me. I feel much better, I really appreciate it. I thought arriving after you had finished the tablets was rare!   Thanks babe    

Maggie I still have everything crossed for you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sailaice said:


> Tamsin    Thank you so much for finding that post for me. I feel much better, I really appreciate it. I thought arriving after you had finished the tablets was rare!  Thanks babe


Hey, you're welcome, hope I've managed to calm your nerves a bit?!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay!!!! Thank god for that at least you know where you are now!  

thanks everyone for wishing me well the job is going fine


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Bubbleicious!! I am so pleased the job is going well!! I didn't ask before


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls hope u are all ok? Have been out and about today so have been quite busy!

*maggie* - would u consider a boob enlargement? I would! Hope your weekend out with the girls will be good for u. I am off to a charity do that one of the FF girls is doing and i have a tutorial!
*
Sailaice* - hope your AF comes soon then!

*Tamsin* - yep the babies slept which was good! Thanks for the chat yesterday.

hi *emilycailtin bubbleiscious* and everyone else!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate....  is here


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Salaice, HOORAY!!!! ONWARDS AND UPWARDS     

Bubblelicious, Glad you like your job, what is it you are doing hun?

Kamac, I am undecided bout a boob job, my nan passed away and has left me enough money to have it done but, my boobs are nice, small but nice 
Will put money in bank and have a long hard think


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Maggie I can't explain how excited I am it's unbelievable. I so hope it works. I can't accept it won't. Don't get a boob job babe, honestly wait until you have breastfed your babies then get it


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok? Will be spending the day doing my essay and most probably popping on and off here!

*Sailaice* - sorry i must have completely missed your post! Yay your AF is here!

*Maggie* - i dont blame u putting the money in the bank - u may need it for a rainy day!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck with the essay Kate!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

woohoo!  Fab news Sailiace.  So exciting - good luck!!

Hi Kate, what's your essay about?

Babymaggie, I'd second what Sailaice says. You might need a different implant after having bubbas, my sister lost a cup size (and didn't have that much to start with!).  I'm a C, don't want to be any bigger as it's already painful to run for half of every cycle 

bubbleicious, glad the job is going well 

emilycaitlin, are you feeling better?

Hi to everyone else!  I'm having a busy time at work at the moment, could do without it to be honest. 

Has anyone heard from Ruth??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've rang the hospital to tell them  is here, they are ringing me back with a follie scan date but she said she is pretty sure it will be on Friday the 9th of February!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

9th Feb - that's no time at all!    You must be so excited, I know I'd be leaping around like a mad thing!  So are you back on the Clomid to get lots of follies?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep I have gone from 25mg to 100mg  Hope you Ladies know what you are in for!    Also I will be having a pregnyl jab.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sailaice* - things are moving for u now!

*Helen* - my essay is about a practice episode i have done! Going to do it on diabetes!

Kate xx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so so fed up mine has still not arrived yet    had one little tiny weeeny dot this morn.but what if it never turns up?i have in the back of my mind that it isnt.ive got a little bit of pain when i touch and thats about it.and bunged up at the back end(sorry tmi).i just want it to happen NOW!!!!!!

hayley


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate How is the essay coming along?

Hayley she will be here soon. Have you tested?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice - That's brilliant!!  hope you will still be ok for the saturday!!

I'm still waiting for AF, am at work agin today, and keep knicker checking, as I keep feeling that it's arrived.  I hate it playing games with me!!!!!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

No boob job for me. 
I think we gonna spend the money in a couple of years revisiting ST Lucia,
Where we got married 4 years ago (if we dont have kids by then) which is very likely!

COME ON HAYLEYS AF!!!
This dance worked for Salaiace,


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girlies 

*Hayley* - u poor thing - how long are your cycles normally?

*Sailaice* - ive done 507 words now and need to do between 1000 and 1500 words so getting there! I make half of it up to be honest! Hope the tutor isnt reading this!

*Emilycaitlin* - i hate when AF plays with me too!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em have we definately confirmed a date for the meet?? I should be ok    

Kate    I hope he isn't reading it either I always panick about stuff like that  

Maggie You will have kids by then


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sailaice* - i doubt my tutor will read this as she has kids! Its getting well boring doing my essay now - i waffle on too much!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ Are you doing it on the PC?? Going into detail and just cut and paste what you don't want when your done.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sailaice* - im doing it on here yeah! Basically all i do is write everything up on the PC then cut and paste it around a bit to make sense then if i have too many words i just delete! I have done 1146 words so nearly done!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Go Kate Go Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh god i have done 1477 words now - just have the conclusion to write!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You will probably cut loads out honey, I'm sure it is fab


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ive finished! Have done 1630 words which is fine as u can be 10% over! Just got to do the dreaded reference list now!​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well done on nearly doing the assignment Kate!  It's such a relief when you've got it done and don't have to think about it anymore!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I'm sorry I haven't been on here for ages but we've had no internet for over a week and it was awful! Amazing how you take it so much for granted.

How is everyone? I've not been able to catch up on all the posts as there have been so many!!! 



Kamac80 said:


> hi girls hope u are all well? I was on an early today but feeling so ill so at about 12pm i asked my ward sister if i could go home as i felt so ill and she said yes but i would have to make up my 3 hours another day! I am so annoyed!!
> 
> Kate xx​


Kate, sorry it's taken so long but my HR friend has only just got back to me. There is no way they can make you make up your hours when they have sent you home. In her words they don't have a leg to stand on! Hope all is well on the work front?

Well, since I've been offline we've decided not to go to Mexico but to go to Corfu as we're very familiar with it and feel that we just want to be somewhere that feels so much like home so we can relax as soon as we get there. So we've booked a flight for 1st June. Can't wait now!!!

Are we still up for a Trafford Centre meet up? If so does anyone know the details as I've probably well missed them now?

Hope everyone is ok. Speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies!

Just popped on to say   to Sailace for AF arriving finally! Wishing you all the best of luck for this cycle, honeypie! Sending you some good vibes!  

Well done with the essay, Kate! You need a reward now!!!!!!!! 

Emily - keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Sorry to be so brief! Sending lots of luck to everyone.

Love Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Good evening x

Sal Thats great news about the old   coming, hope it all goes well on the 9th feb 

Kate you go girl!

Emilycatlin Is there still no sign?     

Hope everyone is well x
Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

YAY Rosie is back!!! Missed you lots hun   

Caddy how are you??   Any news?

Sukie how are you babes?

Well I took the clomid tonight  bye bye sailaice hello psycho!!  

I put Tinkerbell out to be mated today be the wonderfull beautifull Red but it appears no action has happened she is now back in the house and appears to be still on call!! Maybe I should of left her longer....


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls,
sorry no contact but DS has had bad dose of Gastroentritis so have been up to my eyes in it.......and the lady that helps out around here ( the Perks of living in Dubai- the housemaid-yep thats what these women are referred to as--and paid minimum third world wages......)

Kate- your bringing back memories- I did my degree 5 years ago cause I resigned myself to the fact that I would never have kids so I needed something to focus on..............will never know how I managed to get it.....I take my hat off to you.

Salice- If nothing is happening this month I will be looking at starting the Clomid....oh mood swings ah can't wait........

Sukie - I love your picture in your wedding dress -magnificent.

emilycaitlin - hello

and to all you other lovely ladies hi and cause I am on a 4 hour time difference to UK I am going to head off to bed.......

Me on CD13 ovu CD6 so when do/should I test CD24 I think this is my first 2ww as 1st time Ovu occure or blue lines on clearblue testing thingy....

Goodnight
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

Is anyone watching the programme on channel 5 called So u think u can nurse?! Very interesting!

*Emilycaitlin* - i have done my essay and its in the envolope to post tomorrow! I went round my friends house and ended up editing half her essay as well!

*Rosie* - thanks for finding the info out for me about my hours - i ended up not making them up and getting a nurse to sign for my whole shift and she was quite happy to do so - if it comes out i have to make the 2 hours up then i will!! Corfu sounds lovely 

*Caddy* - lovely to see u - how are u getting on?

*Sukie* - how are u?

*Sailaice* - hope this is the start of something good   

*Mary* - hope your son is ok? Im kind of glad i have done this studying or i think i would have gone mad as well!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies!!  

Mary you really have a housemaid?? Can I move to Dubai with you?? I want a job in Dubai!!! Good Luck for testing, I would wait til CD26...well I actually wouldn't because I start testing 2 days after ovulation  

Kate I didn't watch that programme was it good?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Mary, we are all coming to stay with you is that ok? 

Morning Sal, are you getting excited now?   

Hi, Rosie, Caddy and Sukie 

Morning Kamac, I didn't watch that either, am addicted to food programmes and Jamie Oliver was on so I was glued to that.
I also love property programmes and stuff about how the body works and stuff about loosing weight!
How and when did I get so old and boring and turn into my mother? 

Well, I have had the runs for 3 days now?
My tummy is so sore, really don't think I could be pregnant due to this!
AF is due over weekend if it wants to be on time?
I had the same problem as Sal last month, it came on day 40 instead of day 28!

Wheres Bubble gone? where are you sweetie? I want to know all about your job?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw Maggie   Have you took some immodium?? I love property programmes too, I think it's because I can't wait to move! No s/e so far from my 100mg of clomid...I did have a vivid dream last night though, well nightmare!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

My nightmares were horrid when I was on Clomid!
I used a hypnotherapy cd on my mp3 in the end to help me relax.
Give it a go sweetie 
Havent taken anything for runs cos its only in the morning when I wake up.
DH asked me if I thought I was pregnant last night, I said no and why what was he thinking?
He said "nothing" and that was the end of that!
Thats the first time in about a year that he has even mentioned babies?
Feel like he is finally back with me! 
Thinking of testing today so that I can get on with weekend, going out for drinks tom night and dont want to risk it.
It is day 12 today, what do you all think?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm feeling a bit emotional I think.....  Please let me get a BFP this month, I don't know if I can cope with 12 weeks of s/e's  

I hope your pregnant Maggie   wait the weekend before testing!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

*Sailaice* - the programme was quite good and shows how hard nursing really is! U always test too early lol   

*Maggie* - Im getting like my mother too and its scarey!!! lol

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well Im back ladies and sorry but I tested, I had to know.
Its BFN for me again this month and have strong AF pains (which I always seem to get after a test!
Never mind I knew it anyway.
At least I can get rat arsed with the girls tom night! 
Must share something funny with you.... I sat on loo to pee on stick and my cat "Blue" walked in the bathroom got into my jeans which at the time were around my ankles me still in them, did a full circle layed down, head down a leg hole and went to sleep! 

Good luck to all those still in the 2ww


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww maggie sorry it was a BFN but at least u can go out tomorrow nite now.

Thats so funny about your cat!! Has given me a huge smile 

Kate xx​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Kate.
He is a funny one think he was trying to tell me something? 
How long you got left of your wait babe?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am on CD 22 i think - my AF usually comes around CD 29 - CD 32 so not long! I know im not pregnant - it hasnt happened in the last 4 years so wont now!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi 
Maggie Sorry that you got a BFN, I know what you mean about a soon as you do a test next thing is the old b****! Your cat sounds adorable! My two are cheeky monkeys and love their daddy! (DH)

Mary thanks for the compliment x yours is a lovely photo too, can I borrow your housemaid my house looks like a bomb has hit it. I just look at it and think OH MY GOD! (I'll do it at the weekend)

Sal and Kate I'm doing good thanks I took it easy this month and didn't really try and I'm amazed to find I'm already on day 28, I'm starting clomid for the first time at the start of my next cycle, so in a few days! I'm nervous and excited at the same time 

Hope you all have a good day, I'll be off my lunch soon so back to the lovely bubba's in the baby room 
Love Sukie x
Here some bubbles for you all


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats how I feel hun after 6 years ttc with DH and 3 years with first DH am starting to think Im doomed!
We need to be more positive but im running out of ideas?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Sukie and thanks for the bubbles 

Come on girls, someone has to get a BFP this month


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Maggie I'm sorry about the BFN    

Sukie we can drive each other crazy then as I am back on the clomid too  

Kate don't give hope! It will happen, I have been trying almost as long as you and I haven't given up


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girls I must have posted at the same time as you and it takes me so long to post! It will happen for you both you just have to keep believing and when you least expect it .................. 

Sounds good to me Sal!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

OK new cycle new photo of the most handsome boy in the world!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Erm....Maggie, can I just stop you there?? My CATS ARE THE MOST HANDSOME!!! 

My first post. I am being all nostalgic but look Kate was the first person I ever spoke too  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52879.msg697063#msg697063


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just looked at my first post too, it was on 27\07\05 !!!!
I dont know how to put it on here but have a look its funny it was after my first IUI and Im doing nothing but moaning(no change there then! )


----------



## babybutton (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello - I am a newbie, but have joined you late in my 2WW. I am due to test on Sunday. It is my first IVF treatment with ICSI (have had three failed IUIs). I am really nervous and don't want to get my hopes up. Just don't know what to do with myself really! 
Am I in the right place or do I need to go the the IVF thread or the ICSI thread - or what?
Pleased to meet you all anyhow - you sound a nice bunch!

Love
Baby Button


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Babybutton 
You are in the right place sweetie, we are all here to support each other and you are soooo welcome.
If you need to have a moan or laugh or cry this is the place to be. 

Where do you live hun? im in Potters Bar


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You can stay with is babybutton! We are supposed to all be ttc naturally but some of us actually aren't and are having treatment but it's all good as we can stick together


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks for the warm welcome back.  

I missed you all too!

Sailaice, maybe Red didn't float her boat? Could you not have bought him in the house overnight? I don't know about these things. How are you feeling on the 100mg? I've not been too bad with s/e the last couple of cycles, except last night and today and having bad ov pains, but no +ive OPK yet.

Kate, if she mentions making up the time I'd go straight to HR and tell them. Yes, Corfu is the only place I would live - we feel so at home there and I've been 17 times so far. It should be a very relaxing holiday. Only thing is I tend to get really bad hayfever there (long grasses behind the beach), so I'll have to get my acupuncturist to work on that before I go.

Maggie, so sorry for your BFN hun. Sending you  .

Hi to Sukie, Mary, Caddy and anyone else I've missed. Welcome too Baby Button.

Well had my smear test yesterday and mentioned that I'd been bleeding after sex for a few months on and off. She had a look and said it didn't look like I had an erosion of the cervix, so I don't know what's wrong. The test also made me bleed so it might turn out I have to have it repeated, but what's to say I won't bleed every time they do it as I've been bleeding on and off the last few months. Hope everything's alright - I'm worried I will have another abnormal and need another op.  

I was wondering about the Trafford Centre meet up - is it still on? It'd be great to meet you girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon All,

Wow, has certainly been lots going on! Out up in London yesterday and busy, busy, busy  Still, it's nearly the weekend!!

*sailaice * - Yah!! , so pleased that the ole  finally showed up for you at last! Hope any Clomid side effects will be kept to a minimum! 

*Emily / Hayley* - I'm waiting on  too 

*Rosie* - Welcome back! Sorry to hear about the lack of internet  Cool about going to Corfu too! You fly out the day before we fly our to Cyprus! A girl here in the office here is off to Corfu too! Sorry to hear about the bleeding. Hope the smear comes back ok

 to *Caddy and Sukie*!  when you stat the Clomid *Sukie!*

*Mary M* - Sorry to hear about your DS - hope he he better now? Hope this is your month!

*Kate* - Well done on getting the essay done and in the post! No, sorry, didn't catch that programme last night....was workng till 7pm and then DH wanted to watch something on TV! Was it good?

*Mags*, sorry to hear about the BFN, along with the squirts  Awwwww how cute of Blue

*babybutton * - Welcome! As Mags says, we are all here to support each other and you are soooo welcome. Out of interest did you spot the 2WW with Tx thread?

 to everyone else!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie Red is extremely good looking she could do worse   Did you tell them you bled after the test? I don't think I can make this sat can we make it another date? 

Tamsin what are you up to this weekend??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - Sleeping I think!!!!! Seriously, not sure. Are planning to have a real good tidy of our spare room, and bedroom....badly need doing.  due this weekend, so might be indulging in some comfort eating /drinking!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to try to be uber good this w/end. No treats for me! I am going iceskating tonightt!! Oh and I've been thinking about buying a horse


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Sailiace, maybe his chat up lines were a bit rank?   Had he bathed properly? Poor Red blew it! I can't make this weekend either (you are taliking about Trafford Centre meet up?) - maybe we could re-arrange for a couple of weeks time if anyone else can make it then? Sailaice, are you driving up and back in the same day or thinking of staying over in Manchester? The nurse actually told me she'd made me bleed, so she knew about everything. I guess I'll just have to wait for the results!

Thanks Tamsin. I'm really hoping the result will be clear - I hate the time just before the test and then the waiting. You think I'd be used to it now as I've been on annual smears for the last 12 years!   I can't wait to go to Corfu. It's so nice having something to look forward to. I think I'm going to go parascending again this year, and on loads of boat trips - I love boats!  

Just need to lose nearly 4 stone before then!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to lose 3   going to do it tho. I am going to try and take up activities as opposed to go to the gym.

Rosie  my cats are always bathed!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

That's the best way - do things that you enjoy. Ice skating is great. I don't know anywhere near here that does that. I did get myself some rollerblades a few years ago, but broke my wrist when I was drunk.  

 It must've been his poor chat up lines then. Maybe you should give them a 'date' with special cat food dinner and candlelit etc.?

So was the Trafford Centre meet up arranged for this Saturday?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sukie* - glad u have relaxed this month and i really hope the clomid works for u.

*Maggie* - wow so long ttc u poor thing - i thought 4 years and some more was bad enough!

*Sailaice* - i know a BFP will happen for me one day but all my friends on here now are either pg or had their babies! And u will be pg soon! I cant believe i was the first person u spoke too!

*Babybutton* - u are more than welcome here 

*Rosie* - sorry to hear about your smear test u poor thing - hope its ok.

*Tamsin* - the programme was quite good as it showed our job isnt as easy as others think!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Kate. Me too cos if it's not then I'll have to suspend ttc whilst I have treatment.  

I have no idea when I did my first post. I know when I joined I 'accidentally' went in the chat room (I just wanted a look and didn't know people would start chatting to me. I just freaked out and left!   Never been in since as I'm such a technophobe.

Going to go up and try and seduce DH in a bit for some BMS. Hope I don't bleed cos of that test making me bleed yesterday. Wish me luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie your hubby is in for some luck then!! 

The chat room is great - i am a chat host so can help u in there if needed 

Kate xx​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I may even put on some nice underwear if he's lucky!

I keep meaning to go back in but I'm such a slow typer. Normally on here there have been about 3 new posts in the time I've typed mine!   Oh dear!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Your hubby will be pleased!!

The chat room can be quite fast at times but it is good in there if u need a chat with anyone.

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

In case you girls didn't see this on the other board - definitely cheered me up (think I might test tomorrow - even though its way way way too early!). Loved the idea of delegating the pain!

* Sorry Helen, I've had to remove while I check out copyright


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hello girls!

I'm so sorry i haven't time to do personals properly- am really struglling with catching up as I cannot access the internet at work   

Am really enjoying the new job and have been assured that i will be changing roles slightly and become office manager, but have to learn the ropes first. Would enjoy that as it will be more like what i was doing when we had the business.

Babymaggie0 sorry to hear you have been poorly sick   hope you feel better soon. I wouldn't let it trick you into thinking that this month os over- i doubt it will have made any difference although i see where you are coming from. I lofted some boxes last month and straight away i was like " well, thats it i've bug gered it now, theres no way i'll still be pg even if i was!" I think sometimes this journey makes me a bit  

well work is going really well thankd for asking- will be better when i know what i'm doing. We have a home inspection on saturday for adopting our furbaby keira! If successful we get her next week. Mark will take her to work too, but he is thinking of changing jobs. he is not enjoying working 'on the spanners' again and would prefer a managerial role. he has been offerd one with good salary and they have said he can take keira to work in the office!

So sorry its all me me me, just didn't want you to think i was ignoring you all   I have a follicle tracking scan on monday which i am very pleased about as i have had NO symptoms other than hot flushes-so no bloating or ovarian aching at all! 

Hope to catch up with you all over the weekend at some point! xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening Girls,
here I am for my daily dose of FF, well this week has to be the longest in history....the days, hours , minutes are dragging forever in one respect Argh....I can't take it, every moment is spent thinking maybe maybe maybe....Its so bad that I have managed to give myself a bloody headache.....and Seeing that I am the caring type I would like to share it with you my new found friends.........
this thread moves quickly.

Rosie-   for BMS...good luck

Kate - I cannot access the chatroom at all, I would love to as it was invaluable when I first joined any tips? 

Sukie- I too may be joining you and salice with clomid next cycle....hence I too will be entitled to major mood swings....DH betta watch this space....bless him.

Sal- when DS was 10 months old I suddenly realised that I was 10kg over weight I started walking around the park every evening and working out 3 times a week and guess what I am still 7 Kgs over weight---I am drawing the line at the dieting bit I need my energy...ok I love Chocolate with a passion.....

Maggie - sorry to hear of your dissapointment this month.....Feb will be better for all of us.HOPEFULLY oh anytime that you are in Dubai let me know!!!

Babybutton- welcome , I too am having difficulty with this 2ww.....

Bubblelicious I am new to this thread am crazy Irish woman living in Dubai....take it you started new job-good luck with it.

and any other ladies on this board that I haven't mentioned hello and lots of 
   to you all, actually to all of us....

Oh as for my housemaid well as she has been off I feel that she will have lots of energy on sat (weekends here are Friday equivelent to our Sundays...difficult to get used to ) I have been busy at the washing machine so the iron is all piled up neatly in stacks; poor woman. 

now I must go and sort my self out I need desperately to stop smoking (have tried everything, so each night I try to read a passage to motivate me but each morning I just light up.....I know very naughty)

good night 
lovely ladies


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls 

*Bubbleiscious* - glad the new job is going well 

*Helen* - that was fantastic really put a smile on my face! 

*Mary* - how come u cannot access the chatroom? Let me know why and see what i can do!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening all!

Welcome babybutton good luck on your tww x

Mary Good luck with this cycle  If not we'll be clomid girls together! What part of Ireland are you from? My mum is from Donegal and my Dad is from Kerry.

Rosie Hope your results come back fine and you get to the bottom of the bleeding x 
PS I *LIKE* your photo!

Janie I saw the message about the CD thanks x How are you keeping? Any bump yet?

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for the clomid xx

A quick question that popped in my head when I read Helen's post. Has any one already got baby names: Mine are Jessica or Daniel. (thats if I get a baby to put with the name)

Sukie


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I haven't been around much recently as we have been away a lot for business. I just wanted to pop in to say hi & that I hope that your all ok.

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Liz
How are you doing apart from busy working?
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie like u i have ideas of the names i would love but then i have to involve DH as well! I dont really want to say them incase i have a baby!!

Hi liz ​


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats fair enough


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Not that i would mind people having the same names for their babies but will make a nice surprise when i have a baby!! If i ever get there!​


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't do surprises, I'm terrible as soon as I could find out what the sex is I'd need to know.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Well BMS went well, so that's good. We're managing to still enjoy it even though we're at it every other day, so that's good.

Bubbleicious, good luck for your scan on Monday.   Some months I get ov twinges etc. and some months I don't - weird, they are all different just like the 2wws.

Mary, I wish I had a cleaner - I hate dusting and all that. My mum read a book called how to stop smoking (or something similar), but as it kind of brainwashes you you had to read it more or less all at one with no distractions. It worked for her after being a smoker for 20 years she hasn't touched one in about 14 years.

Thanks Sukie. He's lush isn't he? Can't wait to see him in the new series of Supernatural that starts on Sunday night.

Well as for baby names we like Joe (after my grandad) or Luke, and we can't agree for a girl. I like Eva May (May after my aunt I was very close to) or I like Jasmine or Kira. I think you have to wait and see what they look like though to see what suits them. That's what I did with my cats!   Pushka looked at me and I knew her name should be Pushka, but as I'd got her from cat's protection I knew DH would want to choose her name together, so I forged it on her birth certificate they gave me and told him she was already called that.   He loves it now though. I also want to get a boy Bengal cat and call him Raul. In terms of the sex I'd want that to be a surprise. Obviously all I need to do is have some now!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie ive always said that we would never find out the sex of our baby but things over the last few months have changed my mind about it all so i guess i would just see what happens when the time comes!

Rosie - i wish i had the energy for BMS!!!

Kate x​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83397.0


----------

